# "Applejuice" It's Not Just For Baby !!!



## B. THC R+D (Mar 9, 2008)

HERE'S MY THOUGHTS, AND A TRIED AND TRUE METHOD, IM A MED. USER AND CANT JEPERDISE MY MEDS. I WILL SUFFER, PAIN........ BORED AND BEING A RESEARCH AND DESIGN ENG. I THOUGHT FLAVORING, SURFED FORUMS CAME ACROSS MOLASSIS IN A POST, READ LABEL, THEY SPOKE OF GIVING IT A COUPLE OF TIMES TO PLANT DURING FLOWERING AND THE BENNIES 4 USING AS A FLUSH B4 HARV. (TRIED NOT BAD), ANOTHIER SPOKE OF COOL-AID, BUT READ THE LABEL WOW, I DONT THINK SO......
THEN THE THOUGHT WHO HASN'T SMOKED FROM AN APPLE, WENT TO FRIDG. PULLED SONS APPLEJUICE 100% NAT. NO SUGER ADDED, READ LABEL A SMALL AMOUNT OF POTASUIM, AND WE WERE OFF............
MY CONCERNS:
I TOOK BABY STEPS, ALL PLANTS ARE DIFF. 
THE DOSE:
1ST ONE (EXPERIMENTAL) 1/4 CUP PER GALLON WITH + RESULTS
2ND 1/2 PER G. W/+
3RD 3/4 P/G. W/+
4TH IN GALLERY PIC'S (HAG4HARV.) IS, U GUESSED IT 1CP. PER G. SHE IS TAKING IT, AND LOOKING GOOD.
I WOULD NOT PUT THIS OUT THERE IF I WAS NOT GETTING A POSS. EFFECT
SETTING PEOPLE UP FOR FAILURE IS NOT COOL.... WHEN I MENTION IT TO PEOPLE, THEY THINK,..... I HAVE DOWN TASTE TESTS THERE IS A DIFF. 2 THE SWEET SIDE, WITH MAYBE A HINT OF APPLE, BUT MOSTLY TO SWEET (NOT CRACKLING WHEN SMOKED ETHIER). I DO PICK A PLANT EVERY HARV. TO MESS WITH HARDCORE I DO ALOT OF RESEARCH/DESIGN AND TORTURE ON THIS PRE-RUNNER TO SET THE MARK FOR THE MONSTER MED PLANTS........... ONE LAST NOTE TO ALL INTERESTED, GO SLOW, BABY STEP IT SO SHE DOSN'T GET HURT, ALL PLANTS ARE DIFF. AND SOME TRIED/TRUE, FEEDBACK WOULD BE KILLER SO I KNOW IM NOT CRAZY....??? WELL NUF 4 NOW.....B.
CHANGE IS GOOD MORE FRUIT TO COME...................
NEXT THREAD COMING SOON IN HUMOR: (POST, POST-DISCLAIMER MANIFESTO...) IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS ONE, ITS SUB. WILL BE ABOUT OUR POST/POST, "ALL THREADS AND POSTS ARE JUST ME BEING COOL AND R NOT TRUE AND JUST 4 FUN DISCLAIMERS"...(& YES, I'M A SMART ASS.........) HUMOR IS A BETTER WAY!!!!!
ROLL 2 ONE FOR EACH HAND..


----------



## mattman (Mar 9, 2008)

MY EYES!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 9, 2008)

Quick give me an apple. Why whats wrong? ... They say an apple a day keeps the doctor away, and I just broke his window. hahahahaha. Soo... do you prefer a particular brand? tell the wife we said High, hope you both enjoy her vacation. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, Bonus!!!! Its Wally-marts(THERE EVERYWERE). Great Value 100% Unsweetened Apj From Con. Big 3qt Platic Jug..... Just Read On The Back Label, Wal-mart Guarantees A 100% Refund If You Are Not Satisfied With This Product. I Guess Just Tell The Manager What Were Using It For And Were Not Happy And $$$ Back.....
Like To See The Look On Corps. Face, ON THAT REFUND RIGHTUP!!!
HEY!!! VV IS IT POSSABLE TO SEXUALY ABUSE A CRIPLET..... 5 MORE DAYS
AND THEN BACK TO LIFE BACK TO REALITY, WENT TO AN ORG NORML MEETING YEST, WOW PM U W/DIRTIES, BUT IN SHORT THEY LOCK 200 OF US CARD HOLDERS IN A THEATER, MAKE A LITTLE ANNOCEMENT'S, AND KICK THE 420 LIGHT ON....... DAMMMMMMMMMMM. THE SMOKE CLOUD WAS TOXIC!!!!!!!!!!! WELL NUF 4 NOW!!! B.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 9, 2008)

Mattman Your Short On Words And Graphics, Please Explain...........
Im Criplet, Stoned, And Stupid........ Not A Fighter Just A Lover.....B.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 9, 2008)

Have been considering apple juice...let us know how it goes


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 9, 2008)

Its Killer This Is My 4th Time/plant Getting It, 1st Was The 1/4 Per G. Now Im Up To 1cp Per G. Pic's Coming She Seems To Be Taking It Just Fine @ The Higher Dose........ I Will Be Reporting In On Prog.
This Tech. Is Used With Water And Apj Mixed, And Is Given To The Plant The Last 2 Wks B4 Harv. To Flush Excess Chem's. In Looooo Of Just A Plain Water Flush......B.


----------



## mattman (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha man, i said that b/c your above post was all in caps and that weird font KILLED my eyes reading it on my laptop lol... i didnt mean to offend you in any way though...

As far as the apple juice, is this for late or early flowering?


----------



## Crash (Mar 10, 2008)

so you just flushed with water and a cup of apple juice per gallon interesting


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 10, 2008)

This Should Cover The 2 Questions:
1. Its For Late Flowering Its More Of A Water/apj Mix, Instead Of Just A Plian Water Flush. It Is Done The Last 2wks B4 Harv. This Should Be Implaminted In The 8th Wk For A Plant Being Harv. In The Beg. Of The 10th Wk.
2. Please I Dont Want To Be A Killer, Please Start Off Lowwwwww On The Mix! All Plants Are Somewhat Differant. Take Baby Steps This Time And Then Increase Next!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 10, 2008)

seeing that u have disabled your pm's, i guess this will have to be public!!!
offended never............... my world comes with it's own "theme music" and sat-tar-is-tic cartoons, i miss spell works i now (see), and make up words when needed. im in an electric wheelchair, wife works 6 a wk. and we have a two yr. old boy, im the real f-in "mr. mom". i have all 3 arthriti w/bone infections, in both hands and feet, along w/ top 3 vert in neqk.(see.... again!) because of this my doc's are getting ready for surgge. but cant pick witch limb to clear, sh-t even opening me up can make the infek spreak (ok now im doing it just to be a smartass) my doc's are real cool but scared, my days are numbered. hey!!!.........in your post u stated u were not offending witch showed u have a heart, u red my th. so, open mind...w/ since of humor, u responded 2 my reply, because i did not get your 1st post at all, these are qualities i search 4 in friendship... as if, above was not enough i recieved glocoma in the mail about a month ago so i get to be ...blind and in a motorized chair.
i know i may look alittle greedy, im not, im stingy!!! big type is easier 4 me to read, get some dramamean or that 54" plasma laptop i saw @ best buy, i think it had smell-o-vision. and loosseenn up open your pm/box we dont bite.........hard. ok back 2 my world..... mattman and 2 those eeezzz dropping.... lighten up, hunt for "0's" in forums and reach out!!!! life is short! and were all cool, sh-t were on this site, why are we all here,.... because were not all there!
now i need all interested to roll one or two ........"insert theme to jeopardy here"...........ok,.........and were back....nice to see most of you still here. and i see...... some late comers too! thanks for making it back all and in closing:
i cant be offended, i get upset w/issues. when i get upset, he gets offended. "insert big, m-fr that just says YA! " to everything i say!
this was ment in good humor but bad taste, all those "pc" people can suck-it!
roll 2 one 4 each hand. ...
im like jonny 5 in "short circut" but w/ a big chong joint. DBB...


----------



## mattman (Mar 10, 2008)

yeh i disabled them b/c i was gettin pms asking 4 seeds and stuff so i shut em down... well your very "artistic" with the way you type, but i guess we all are. cant wait for the pics though on the apple juice plant

Its time to  then then


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 11, 2008)

The apple juice sound intersting 
i just bought this stuff from ebay last week RIPEN FLUSH SOLUTION. IMPROVES TASTE & WEIGHT 500ml on eBay, also Hydroponics, Plants Seeds Bulbs, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 06-Apr-08 15:31:04 BST) it helps ripen and adds taste u might like the sound off 
i havent got to ues it myself yet thou 

take it easy bro..


----------



## greengurlie (Mar 12, 2008)

that is an awesome idea!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello out there in forumland, thought u guys might like an update. the HAG is in the start of her 10th wk, and will be chopped here soon. She has been recieving the 1cp per g. dose for 1.5wks. now. For g.p. i'll give her just plain water for her last supper about 2/3 days b4 chopping, i will also remove most to all of her large leafs prob. tonight, about a wk b4 harv. The system is not leting me thumb so i will cut/paste as we go. I have also uploaded new pic's in me gallery. I enjoy the comments, remember I do this for us.......... ok the pic's are for u guys.........I get the weed. OK! here we go, 4 those that just are joining the old HAG: (click error? it will take you!!!)
Error
The older HAG:
Error
Closer, and closer (DAMMM!!! The pic's even surp. me!) Yaaa! thats my girl!!
the smell is even sweeter than the last HAG that was grown b4 her, she recieved less of a dose but was good. Cant wait to harv. this one....
I do think i smell somthing like app. but shes so pung. it so hard to tell. 
Error
Error
Error
Error
I hope this worked the error is the pic for some resone, there's 5 inall/new 1/older. I will update again as i cut her down. For all my pic's please check my gallery there are somemore of the HAG. apj. and my othier MONSTERS. Hope you all have enjoyed..... comments are allways wellcome and the pm box is open to all and any, even if its just to chat. well enuf 4 now..... FEEDBACK...........
MORE..... MORE...... MORE...... DBB.
p.s. if this dosent work please check the gallery the pic's are marked.
And because, I cant hear or see you guys, in my world your all:
GREEN SMURFS, WITH BEUTIFULL TRICOMB SKIN!!!!! (insert: birds "cherpping
and a wiff of the ggganj....).......... DBB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 17, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE!! Thought you guys/gals might like an update. The system still hates me so I will insert pic's as we go, just click on error, it works!!!, ADMIN IF YOUR LISTENING.... HELP!!!
Any questions remember the PM box is always open..... some more post to this would be nice, even if its just to burp... into the keyboard. I would know then a pulse existed, or its the mirror under nose trick......for you!
Well she's got a week to live and I have D-leafed her so to speak!
Error
Error
A few more shots: top, side, cold... back on perch.
Error
Error
Error
Because of the thumb issue my gallery is loaded with pic's.... please take a look and leave some comm's......I enjoy the feedback....
Like I said she's got about a week to go, she is taking the apj dose fine!!!! But for GP her last supper will be plain water. I will update again on her harvest and dry weight, and of coarse taste..!!
Thank you all again for your correspondence.
To the future and BONG-ON..... DBB...


----------



## ls1axle (Mar 19, 2008)

She looks really good bro!


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> This Should Cover The 2 Questions:
> 1. Its For Late Flowering Its More Of A Water/apj Mix, Instead Of Just A Plian Water Flush. It Is Done The Last 2wks B4 Harv. This Should Be Implaminted In The 8th Wk For A Plant Being Harv. In The Beg. Of The 10th Wk.
> 2. Please I Dont Want To Be A Killer, Please Start Off Lowwwwww On The Mix! All Plants Are Somewhat Differant. Take Baby Steps This Time And Then Increase Next!!!!!!!


man , have u smoked any of this one with appl J in it , whats it like


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 20, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> man , have u smoked any of this one with appl J in it , whats it like


 THIS IS THE FOURTH PLANT RUN GETTING IT....JUST A LARGER DOSE THIS RUN...DBB. SHE IS TAKING IT FINE...AND SMELLS KILLER....


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

yea so what it taste like bruddah!!!..i msut know


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 21, 2008)

Plant looks really good THC.

Have you thought of triyng the apple juice throughout the whole flowering proccess? Looks good ill be waiting for some harvest pictures <3

Growers <3


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2008)

Just finished reading your posts (love your style) and your gallery (damn, you have a green thumb). I'm kinda amazed you can deal with all that soil and water with your level of disability. Rep to you.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 21, 2008)

OK IM STONED...JUST LOADED THE GALLERY BACKWARDS 4 THIS SO GO 3PGS. IN,, OR IF YUR STONED 2,, KEEP IT THE WAY IT IS.....
FIRST I JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT, PATIENCE, AND SHOUTS......THIS FORUM HAS GIVEN ME SOMTHING TO PLAY WITH AND SHARE AGAIN.....MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH U ALL..... 

NOW THE GRAVY.................
SHE FELT HEAVY......THICK,,,, TO DESCRIBE?? HOLDEN A LOG IN ONE HAND AND TRYING TO CUT IN A JAR OF HONEY...WITH THE OTHIER. JUST FINESHED THE JOB...ANDMYFINGERSARESTILLSTICKINGTOGETHIER.....OK WERE BACK...THATS BETTER YES?? SHE SMELLS VERY POTENT SO TASTE WILL BE THE DECIDER...FINAL POST IN 7-10 DAYS WITH DRY WEIGHT AND FLAVOR UPD....

THE SYSTEM STILL HATES ME SO I CANT THUMB....PICS AND TO CUT/PASTE THE PICS. IN,, WAS A KILLER....SO PLEASE LEAVE SOME POSTS HERE!! AND THE GALLERY HAS BEEN LOADED TO THE MAX WITH THE NEWEST HARV. PIC'S TODAY...SOME COMMENTS THERE WOULD BE MUCH APPT. AS WELL.

SHE DID GET A FINAL DRINK OF P. TAP WATER FOR HER LAST MEAL, THE DAY B4 HARV. OTHIER THAN THAT IT WAS ON SCH. W/ 1CP. PER GAL..
JUST TRY IT AT HOME THE MIX IS WEEK,,, I WILL ETHIER TRY A STRONGER DOSE NEXT TIME OR A DIFF. 100% JUICE FLAVOR...THE HAG5 HAS BEEN TRIMMED UP,, AND WAS PUT IN BLM. A COUPLE DAYS AGO....I HAVE BEEN THINKING OF RUNNING A TH. AND LETTING U GUYS PICK THE FLAVOR...YOUR THOUGTHS ANYONE....SOUND FUN!!!??? FEED BACK WILL TELL.......PIC'S OF HER COMING SOON WITH NEW TH... WELL I THINK THAT ABOUT COVERS IT... THE PM BOX IS ALWAYS OPEN.....
AND YES, IM A CRIPLET, MED CARD HOLDER AND ITS LEGAL 4 ME..... NINY NINY.....PORSCHE HAS CABROLET,,IM GOIN W/ CRIPLET...
HIRE THE HANDICAP,,,SHT WE ARE FUN TO WATCH....I GET PISSED WHEN MY SHT GETS OLE' HIGH CENTERED ON A DAMMM DOOR JAM....LOL
NEVER OFFENDED...."PC" CAN SUK IT....ALL DBB.
IS THERE A CONTEST FOR GALLERY SIZE????? CAN I ATLEAST GET A STICKER OR SOMTHING........GOLD STAR..???
Error LINK TO GALL OR RED 103 4 NEWBIES


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 21, 2008)

nicely done THC.

I say you try a flavor very unique and strong, to see how much of a difference it makes. Perhaps 3 clones from same mother, Do Pickel Juice, Pineapple juice, and one just water.


That would be very interesting lol, and i know pickel is gross, but you would deffently be able to tell wether or not it was noticeable.


<3


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 22, 2008)

I Glad U Brought It Up,,,,pickle....made Face When Read......lol...i Do Agree But Could She Be Smoke Or Just Trashed.....i Could Not Let Pregnant Woman Smoke It, Because it did taste like pkl..and they got the peg. Muchies........thats Just Wrong....lol......
Strong Flavor I Do Agree.....your Comm's Made Me Think Of Soaking Fresh Ginger Root And Then Flushing.....???????????? Your Thoughts ???? Jib
I Also Did Con. Pineaple But Label Reader...to Acidic, Gota Be 100% For Baby Like And Smooth....pickle Jib..... <<< "somebodys Smoken And Has The Munchies Everybody">>> But Is ThinkING Out Side THE Box .....
B R A I N,, L I K E,,,,,,, - J I B Lol....
Hag 5 was just put into blm a few days now.....pic a the start of her prog. thread to start soon...any thoughts as to a good thread location???

I also liked the idea of giving apj thru out blm.....maybe cut dose of molasses and sub in a little apj....or cut mol. out comp..... and just go wi/apj hard dose and try to kill her....thats whats she is there for.......
If you guys look in my gallery the big ones are her sisters just a bigger pot and a few more weeks is the grw side......I measured them this morning...i really want to measure prop.....as not to be a fraud....so from dirt to tip the monsters are 5'4" tall and from one side thru her middle she is 3.5'+ to the othier side.......does this sound like a correct meas....???
well again thanks for all the feedback, going to my gallery now hope you all have enjoyed that as well...post u later..to all DBB.


----------



## IV420 (Mar 22, 2008)

bannana's are high in potassium and carbs, maybe you could try a bannana mix. could work. I like your idea with the juices for flushing. i'll give it a try.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Mar 28, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, JUST BOTTLED HER UP OFF SCALE:

HEIGHT: @ HARV. 2'3" INDI (NO NAME OR STAIN 4 SURE POSS. NORTHERN LIGHT)

WEIGHT: 35.8 GRM. BONE DRY (WILL GIVE SOME ORG. PEAL IN JAR ALITTLE DRYER THAN I LIKE)

TASTE: @ 1CP. PER GAL. DOSE: SWEETER THAN NORMAL, SOMETHING IS THERE, BUT PLANT IS TOO PUNGENT TO SAY (APPLEJUICE)...HER NORMAL FLAVOR IS TO THE HASHY SIDE, NOW IS ALOT SWEETER HASHY FLAVOR.

HIGH: STILL 2 HIT AND QUIT-IT, CLIMBS IN HEAD AND CAMPS OUT FOR A COUPLE HOURS. VERY HEAVY FEELING A DUHH! ON TASK COMPLETION!

R+D RESULTS: POSSITIVE, WOULD RECOMEND FOR FLUSH, IN LOO OF MOLASSES, AS A CHANGE OF PACE, WITH POSSITIVE RESULTS EXPECTED.

THE NEXT ONE:
I LIKED THE IDEA OF ONE, IF NOT ALL. FOR THE, APPLE HAG5 PROJECT HAS BEGUN AND SHE IS IN BLM NOW ON HER 10TH DAY AFTER BEING LIMBED. SHE WILL RECIEVE APPLEJUICE THRU OUT HER BLM. WITH EVERY OTHIER WATERING(@1/2CP. PER GAL. DOSE), IN PLACE OF HER MOLASSES. FOR HARV. FLUSH A DOUBLE DOSE LETS TRY 2CP PER GAL. DOSE AND PLAY THE CARDS AND SEE WHAT WE GET.

I AM STILL HAVING (NO THUMBPIC) ISSUES, WITH NO RESPONSE FROM RIU.
TIME WITH HP PC CHAT TECH. CONFIRMED ITS THERE SERVER BUG ISSUE.
NOT MY PC. FINGER IS CROSSED AND HOPING FOR THE BEST. WANTS PROB. IS FIXED A FLOOD OF THUMBS COMING TO A THREAD NEAR YOU.
ALONG WITH A PROPER JOURNAL.
IF U CANT WAIT FOR THE PIC'S I WILL POST THEM IN THE GALLERY SOMEMORE, JUST LET ME KNOW... I MUST HAVE MY PORN... NOW TOO!!!
SO DONT BE SHY!!!.

ALSO ANY TIPS ON WERE TO PLACE THE APJ HAG5 THREAD WOULD BE GREATLY APPT. WELL BACK TO THE EXPERIMENTS... DBB.
IM ALSO AN UNEXPECTED DADDY, DAMM THESE THUMB PIC'S, SHE'S A FIGHTER FROM CRUMB-VILLE WHEN THE THUMB'S GET FIXED ("RIU") I'LL INTRODUCE HER!!!

 ALL.


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 1, 2008)

lol so no clear apple flavour, boohooo


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 1, 2008)

Were Guna Upper Here Dose Thru, Bloom, And Double It For Pre-harv. Flush, Hope Hag5 Likes Applejuice. Dbb. She Is Sweeter Than Normal Tho. 
Smell And Smoke, Hag4 That Is.


----------



## jackinthebox (Apr 1, 2008)

hey R+D have you read fdd's thread called "color of my dreams"?

He would take a clippin from a plant that was ready to be harvested, and soak it in food coloring for 24 hours, and it would take up the coloring. He later tried it with grapefruit juice and he said it worked. Perhaps try this with apple juice, since you love it so much. 

Just take a clipping with some bud on it when you are harvesting, put it in the apple juice, and leave it in the lights for 24 hours. The stem should soak up the applejuice better then roots = )

goodluck mate<3


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

ghmmm then u wud be smoking apple juice? the idea is , too feed them with it, lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 2, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> ghmmm then u wud be smoking apple juice? the idea is , too feed them with it, lol


I DID NOTICE THAT IT HAD A GOOD DOSE OF "K" POTAS. AND THE SUGERS
SAME BUT THERE IS MORE IN MOLASSES, BUT WITH THE SUGER AND "K", AND THE WEAKNESS OF THE DOES, SEEMED TO HIT ME AS A GOOD FLUSH, THE EXP'S ARE GOING VERY WELL, WELL ENOUGH TO RECOMMEND AS A CHANGE OF PACE, WITH NO WORRIES OF DAM. TO PLANT. SHE IS GETTING WHAT SHE NEEDS, AND THE BUDS WERE "THICK" AND HEAVY. DBB.
APJ. HAG5 EXP. IS IN HER 2ND WEEK IN BLM. AND THE THREAD ON HER WILL BE STARTING HERE SOON, IN THE GRW. AND BLM. SECTION.
GRIM, WERE'S OR WHEN'S THE NEW CHEEESE PIC'S COMING...NEED THE PORN. FROM THE CHEESE UPDATED PLEASE,,,HEHEHEHEHE!


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

hehe maybe later im going to chekc em, but had visitors cudnt go and have a look......


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 2, 2008)

I just read this thread with interest and am anxious to try the apple juice...here's a quote from a paper I have--don't even know where I got it--called "Softwood cloning for beginners" written by a research director and ceo of a company in wisc. Anyway, after talking about cloning for this whole paper, the very last paragraph reads: "For flowering and fruiting consider the use of 300 PPM phosphorus with periodic high nitrogen to stress the plants. In heavy flower, where large amounts of phosphorus are used, periodic high nitrogen will improve the fruit loading capacity. To free the excess nutrients and improve taste and ripening, _feed the plants water and citrus juice concentrate for the last one to two weeks of life (1 ounce lime, lemon, or orange concentrate to 1 gallon water)."_ Hmmmm, vewy intewesting...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 3, 2008)

last paragraph reads: "For flowering and fruiting consider the use of 300 PPM phosphorus with periodic high nitrogen to stress the plants. In heavy flower, where large amounts of phosphorus are used, periodic high nitrogen will improve the fruit loading capacity. To free the excess nutrients and improve taste and ripening, _feed the plants water and citrus juice concentrate for the last one to two weeks of life (1 ounce lime, lemon, or orange concentrate to 1 gallon water)."_ Hmmmm, vewy intewesting...


PM, VERY INTERESTED IN SPEAKING WITH U. MY PM IS ALWAYS OPEN.
THIS PPR. "SOFTWOOD CLONING" , IS RELATED TO CANNABIS??? OR THE CLONING OF SOFTWOODS.
THE DOSES GIVEN DO SOUND DO-ABLE. ON MY APJ. JUST MIX 1C. INTO A GAL. IT IS VERY WEAK. THE DOSE OF 1 OZ. PER GALL. CITRIS WOULD BE EVEN WEAKER. ACID IS A CONCERN, BUT MIX, CAN BE PH'ED. WE DO NEED TO TALK MORE PLEASE. DBB.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 7, 2008)

I think MJ would be considered a Softwood Plant. It doesn't spend any energy creating 'Bark' it spends it making 'bite'. VV


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 21, 2008)

THC come on whats the end product like u just quit posting on us did you fall off ur chair hehe... jk jk 

where are the pictures man!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

HEY CRIPLET HERE, HAZYEYES...
THE GALLERY STONNER...LOL. THE GALLERY IS LOADED WITH THOSE PIC'S HAG 5 IS RUNNING NOW, AND I THINK U GUYS WILL LIKE IT... JOURNAL. TO COME SOON, NOTHING REALLY OUT OF ORD. TO REPORT ON HER, A LITTLE BURN, BUT CORRECTED AND RECOVERD ALL THIS IS SOONER THAN LATER, JUST HARV.-ING A PND. FROM HER SIS'ES THOSE PICS' BEING LOADED IN AT THE FIRST OF THE WEEK, WITH A TEASER IN THERE NOW. THERE WILL BE A CRAZY ONE FOR U ALL... ITS WORTH IT.  OHHH AND *&^%^*$#%*&(uigthbjnk5646+852%"STOP IT DIRTBAG. SIT DOWN!!!" WEVE STARTED A JOURNAL OF THE BB MONSTERS. AND ITS NOT PC. 

IF U GET IT POST IN IT... IF NOT, U MAY NEED TO SMOKE MORE.
NO TRY AGAIN DB..."
IF U GET IT POST IN IT... IF NOT, PHUCK OFF.
NO. NO. NO. THATS DEFF. NOT GUNA CUT IT DB. ONE MORE."
IF U GET IT POST IN IT... IF NOT, WHATS YOUR PROB. THERE'S A CRIPLED GUY KICKING YOUR ASS AT GROWING...

ALL IN FUN, I CAN TAKE IT CAN U............................DBB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn apple juice hag! HAHAHA, you come up with the wildest shit bro! This does sound very interesting. I think I started reading this back in March. I'll need to go through the first couple of pages again.

Got some images of this shit yet??

GrnMan


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 24, 2008)

hey dbb long time bruddah aint been on much since the plants have gone but im hopin to get a new one on the gro  tatse of apple yet?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Damn apple juice hag! HAHAHA, you come up with the wildest shit bro! This does sound very interesting. I think I started reading this back in March. I'll need to go through the first couple of pages again.
> 
> Got some images of this shit yet??
> 
> GrnMan





GrimReefa said:


> hey dbb long time bruddah aint been on much since the plants have gone but im hopin to get a new one on the gro  tatse of apple yet?



THE GALLERY IS LOADED WITH HER, PHAT LITTLE BITCH AND TRICH'S ON TRICH'S. SHE WAS VERY NICE. 

GRIM. STRANGER, I READ THE CHEEESE WENT DOWN.??? SORRY BRUDDHA BUT A NEW BATCH RUNNING NOW, YES. ???
TASTE OF APPLE...??? AS SHE CURED IN HER JAR, TAKING A LITTLE BIT HERE AND THERE, THERE'S SOMTHING THERE BRO. SHE WAS SWEET. TILL THE END. WITCH WAS ABOUT A FEW DAYS AGO....SNIFFLE" DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

WAY SORRY FOR THE DELAY, NEEDED TO DO THIS WITH PIC'S IN SCRIPT LIKE THE PRO'S LOL....... SO YUR FORGIVNESS, AND PATIENCE HAS BEEN GREATLY, AND I DO MEAN GREATLY APPT., SOMEONE UNPLUGED MY WHEELCHAIR IN THE JOURNAL SECTION, AND THEN TOOK OUT THE RAMPS. BUT THATS NO EXCUSE, SO LETS KICK THIS PIG, AND I WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL OF U IN MY JOURNAL. "SLOW CHILDREN: BECAUSE WE ARE FUN TO WATCH." 

MY NUTES AND POOP, ARE IN MY JOURNAL, THATS ALL I USE, "+" APPJ. WHEN THE NEED IS THERE.... MOLASSES AS WELL. HER DOSES...
I FILL A GALL. JUG WITH WATER 1/2 WAY, THEN:

GOLDEN GROW "BLM" PIC SHOWN IN JOURN. LABEL DOSE (1FL OZ. A-B-C) TOTAL 3FL. OZ. INTO GALL. JUG. 7-19-14

HYGROZYME, LABEL 10ML PER GAL.

BAT GUNO TEA, HOME MADE, POWDER THE GUNO, USUALLY IS, AND MIX WITH A LITTLE HOT WATER, FOR DESOLVE PERPS, SHE WILL ONLY GET THIS MIX A FEW TIMES SPACED EVENLY THRU HER BLM. CYCL. DOSE, 1TBS PER GAL. DESOVLED THEN ADDED TO ORG. WATERING JUG. NOT ALL WILL DISOLVE THATS FINE... 

THE REST OF THE TIMES, IT IS THE "G.G. BLM", HYGRO, AND THE 1CP PER GALLON DOSE OF APPLEJUICE. (100% PURE APJ. NO SUG. ADDED.
LABEL: 35MG OF SODIUM 1%
260MG POTASSUIM "OH THATS HOW U SPELL IT" HEHEHEE! AT 7%
28G CARB'S AT 9%
28G SUGARS
130% VIT. C
WALMART GREAT VALUE...BRAND.

SO HERE WE GO WERE AT APJ. HAG5 EXP. AND THE CRIPLET HAS PIC'S......
ENJOY.
9 DAYS IN BLM. NEXT 11DYS










2 WEEKS IN BLM "SORRY NO CLOSE UP" THE HAIRS HAVE STARTED, EVERYWERE. CNTR. 4WKS AND A DAY, U CAN SEE THE BURN OR OVER "K" THE PLANT IS GETTING, AND SHE'S JUST TOLD ME. SHE HAD RECIEVED A CUP OF APJ WITH EVERY WATERING TILL THIS POINT... CRIPLET. 















ABOVE RT. THE TOP AT 4WKS.

THE DOSE OF APJ. WAS DROPED TO THE 1/2C PER GAL. MARK AND SHE WAS RUN FOR ANOTHIER WK. THIS IS HER THEN. WK 5.










YOU CAN SEE THE BURN, STILL COMING...AT THE 1/2C. PER, I THINK SHES HAD ENOUGH. THE BURN. LEFT, RIGHT HER TOP AT 5WK 4DAYS LATER.










HER RECOVERY, AND PUTTING HER BACK ON TRACK, NEXT POST... DB.
AND ANY QUESTIONS IF U HAVE ANY.....SHE'S IN HER 7TH WK. TOM ARROW,
SO WE STILL HAVE ALITTLE CATCHING UP TO GET DONE, BUT THE LITTLE BUS IS ON IT.  AND THANK YOU.!!! FOR THE PATIENCE AGAIN.!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 5, 2008)

WOOT its ALIVE!!!!!! so you going to send me a little sample of her to try out THC?? i realy want some apple bud

she is looking soooo god do man great job


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Man they really love those nutes!

Does the AJ give them a distinct smell?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

Kinda More Of A Sweat Back Flavor, But No Real Apj Flavor, That I Can Say.
The Plants Do Smell Alittle More Pung. But Like M.j., Not Apj... Hehehe That Rymed. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Like Michael Jackson?!?

AHHAHAHAHAHA







Man I sure would like to sample some of that..


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

are these the same as the other journal?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

Its The Same Plant As The Otheirs, But Kept In A Small Pot, Her Grow Time Shorted To A Week Or Two... Then Put Into Bloom, On The Othier End Of This Thread Is The Hag4, She Recieved The Apple Juice For A Flush In A Good Dose 1/2c To 1c Per Gall. On Her, Id Have To Check The Calanders For The Exact.
These Pic's Above. It Was Decided In The End Of The Last Exp. To Give This One The Applejuice In The 1c Per Gal. Dose For Her Entire Cycle Of Bloom, It Burnt Her, She Was Recoverd And The Doses Lowered, But Still In The Mix For The Run, Not Just A Flush This Time. Somthing Is Happening, The Trichs Seem A Little Early To Me...a New Update And Time Line Coming On Her Asap, Running The Journal, And This One And Getting Caught Up In The Grows, Is Getting Me This Time, And Is Taking More Time. But The Little Bus Is On It. DB.


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Its The Same Plant As The Otheirs, But Kept In A Small Pot, Her Grow Time Shorted To A Week Or Two... Then Put Into Bloom, On The Othier End Of This Thread Is The Hag4, She Recieved The Apple Juice For A Flush In A Good Dose 1/2c To 1c Per Gall. On Her, Id Have To Check The Calanders For The Exact.
> These Pic's Above. It Was Decided In The End Of The Last Exp. To Give This One The Applejuice In The 1c Per Gal. Dose For Her Entire Cycle Of Bloom, It Burnt Her, She Was Recoverd And The Doses Lowered, But Still In The Mix For The Run, Not Just A Flush This Time. Somthing Is Happening, The Trichs Seem A Little Early To Me...a New Update And Time Line Coming On Her Asap, Running The Journal, And This One And Getting Caught Up In The Grows, Is Getting Me This Time, And Is Taking More Time. But The Little Bus Is On It. DB.


Trich formation seems to be very phenotype dependent. i mean you can get a great strain known for lots of trichs and end up with a plant with hardly any. And you can have a strain that isn't known for lots of trichs and end up with a sugar-baby.

Of course the odds are with you that a trich-heavy strain will be consistently heavy with trichs - but there is always the oddball plant to content with...

all part of the joy of gardening!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

Ok I Understand That. Were Going To Be Putting A W.widow Thru This Same Thing, Here In The Next Month. This Will Tell Me If We Can Get Some Of The Same Effect On A Diff. Strain. Cheetah Is Running It On His Plant Aswell, With From What Im Reading, Great Results, Witch Has To With Alot, Grower, Enviro, And Strain, But He's Happy, And Thats Cool....db. Cant Wait To See The End Of Anothiers Grow That Has Tried It....


----------



## DaSprout (May 9, 2008)

bookmark. bump




High Tech PoT


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ok I Understand That. Were Going To Be Putting A W.widow Thru This Same Thing, Here In The Next Month. This Will Tell Me If We Can Get Some Of The Same Effect On A Diff. Strain. Cheetah Is Running It On His Plant Aswell, With From What Im Reading, Great Results, Witch Has To With Alot, Grower, Enviro, And Strain, But He's Happy, And Thats Cool....db. Cant Wait To See The End Of Anothiers Grow That Has Tried It....


grower - i think this is the single biggest factor for success!


----------



## MORD (May 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ok I Understand That. Were Going To Be Putting A W.widow Thru This Same Thing, Here In The Next Month. This Will Tell Me If We Can Get Some Of The Same Effect On A Diff. Strain. Cheetah Is Running It On His Plant Aswell, With From What Im Reading, Great Results, Witch Has To With Alot, Grower, Enviro, And Strain, But He's Happy, And Thats Cool....db. Cant Wait To See The End Of Anothiers Grow That Has Tried It....


Goddamn it. Why Are There So Many Stoners Who Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word They Type?

That shit takes up so much time... and it annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

MORD said:


> Goddamn it. Why Are There So Many Stoners Who Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word They Type?
> 
> That shit takes up so much time... and it annoys the fuck out of me.


I'll try to nip this question in the bud since it tends to get out of hand quickly.

If you see the first letter capitalized, it means the typist is using all caps but RIU converts it.

Some folks type in all caps because they don't realize it means you're shouting but others like our friend DB (B. THC R+D) has trouble reading and typing otherwise.

How do i know all this you may ask? As you probably guessed, I asked the same question.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

DIFFRENT ON THE NET. I DO APG, FOR IT. BUT, LETS SEE IF KITTY HAS CLAUSE,, MORD, U LIKE WAL-MART., MY PLANTS, OR JUST HATE THE TYPE...
JUST FUNNIN BRO. 00>>"I LOVE THAT GUY NOW, HE'S ME IN THE CHAIR" WELL ME AND DIRTBAG'S FAT ASS. LOL

EEEEEE' U MEMBERED "SNIFFLE"! PUFFPPUFFPASS.

YA THAT WAS PPUFF, MY SHT. MAKE U STUDER...


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DIFFRENT ON THE NET. I DO APG, FOR IT. BUT, LETS SEE IF KITTY HAS CLAUSE,, MORD, U LIKE WAL-MART., MY PLANTS, OR JUST HATE THE TYPE...
> JUST FUNNIN BRO. 00>>"I LOVE THAT GUY NOW, HE'S ME IN THE CHAIR" WELL ME AND DIRTBAG'S FAT ASS. LOL
> 
> EEEEEE' U MEMBERED "SNIFFLE"! PUFFPPUFFPASS.
> ...


like i can be more studer!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

MORD said:


> Goddamn it. Why Are There So Many Stoners Who Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word They Type?
> 
> That shit takes up so much time... and it annoys the fuck out of me.


Wow bro, how bout you chill out..understand? So you came here just to leave a stupid ass negative post like that?

Take that shit somewheres else...

If you haven't noticed, THC style ain't like everyone else.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

SHE'S IN THE 8TH WEEK AND IS GETTING A PLAIN WATER FLUSH, AT FIRST SEEING THAT POTTESUM IS STRONG IN APPLEJUICE AND THAT IS "K"....

SO LETS DO SOME CATCHING UP, MY JOURNAL IS ALL COUGHT UP NOW, IF ANY ARE INTERESTED. ITS THE SAME PLANT, BUT A DIFF. TREATMENT.
SIZE DOES MATTER...LOL 

IN THE LAST PICK SHE WAS 5WKS 4DAYS... HERE'S THAT. SAVE YA A TRIP.






THE TOP... BACK THEN, "THE POST" AND SOME MORE LARGER SHOTS 4 YA!

THIS IS HER MIDDLE STILL BACK THEN 4.26/ 5WKS 4DYS






BODY SHOTS...






A TOUCH BACK, MORE OF HER MIDDS.






NOW WERE ALITTLE CLOSER TO THE NOW... 5.5/ END 6TH WK. BEG. OF 7TH 
ON THE CALANDER....A BODY SHOT. SHE REMINDES ME OF A FISH WIDE ONE ANGLE AND NARROW THE OTHIER. LOL SEE IT.












WELL SEE THIS BETTER LATER. WELL THIS PAGE IS FULL ANOTHIER COMING. DB. 00..............


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

SO LETS JUST KEEP GOING....00............ ............< THATS APPLES ON THE TIRES OF THE CHAIR.

OK ITS NOW, IN THIS POST.... 5.5/ 7TH WK. IN BLM. SOME MORE TOP AND MID. PIC'S












THIS IS HER 5.12/ 8TH WK. IN......TOP AND MIDDLE.












A LITTLE SIZING FOR YA, BECAUSE OF THE BURN, IT DID SLOW HER ALITTLE BUT SHE WAS RECOVERED AND IS TURNING OUT, AS A GOOD EXP. AND WERE WE CAN US THIS APPLE JUICE....






WELL WERE PRETTY COUGHT UP AROUND HERE, AND WILL BE POSTING UP ON THE DAY TO DAY ON HER/HERE, AND THE SAME ON THE JOURNAL. ALL ARE WELCOME THERE AS WELL. IF THERE IS ANY QUESTIONS I WILL TRY TO FILL IN THOSE BLANKS, JUST ASK.....DB. 00... ............!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

HERE'S SOME MORE PIC'S OF 5.12/8TH WK. SOME BUD SHOTS "COLA" AND THE FIRST WATER FLUSH....
ENJOY 













HER FIRST WATER FLUSH, 1/2G. TEMPED TAP.












MORE TO COME, THE DE-LEAFING. OF HAG5. DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

SO IN THE PIC'S UVE PROB. NOTICED THE UMBRELLA THE HAG5 HAS. THAT HAS GOT TO GO....
SOME SIZING PIC'S FOR YA!!!


















THE AFTER MATH.....












NOW SHE CAN BREATH, BETTER FOR THE RIPE.... THAT WAS TODAY. SOME BUD PORN COMING NEXT.....DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

ENJOY.....

























HER JUST STARTING OUT.... IM TEARING UP FELLA'S LOL 






AND THATS A WRAP FOR TODAY. AND WERE UP TO DATE....DB.
00...... ......... ..


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

Looks like the apple juice suits them! do you smoke the popcorn or make hash?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

I Make Cookies Outa The Trimms, One Half An Oatmeal Cookie, The Size Of A Silver Dolar, And Your Face Walking For The Day....lol There Killer And Have A Warning, Even For The Vet. Smoker........ Its Fun To Watch A Big Boy Get Knocked On His Ass. Lol Db. Bb. Hash Bags Wanted, And Getting Ready To Order A Kit, Set. Any Sugg. On This Would Be Greatly Aptt.db.

The Wife Is Baking The Cookies Now. This Min. Ohhhh Love Them So. F-ing Mind Erasers, Studerest. E' Lol


----------



## email468 (May 15, 2008)

i use the bubble bags and love them!

i see you are on the "level" haha!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 15, 2008)

ooo shes starting to show come juices looks great man wish i could try some of it haha

but man i must say you wife sounds like a wonderfull person bakes cookies, helps you out all the time am sure, sound like alot of love man great catch shes a keeper....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

I Need A Little Quick Feed Back, The Exp, Is Going Well, She Has Been Getting A Water, Flush To Get Ride Of The Nute Build Up, B4 Harv.....

Just Read The Can Of Pineapple" Its Running Along Side The Label Of The Apple In Nutes. And Thing. "sugars.

IM Thinking Of Running Her With Water, Then The Last Couple Giveing This Pineapp. Juice.,,, Any Feedback Or Ya Go For It Bro.s Would Be Greatly Appt. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Have you ever given your plants pineapple juice before? Would this not be to acidic?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Have you ever given your plants pineapple juice before? Would this not be to acidic?


YES PROB. MORE THAN APPLE, BUT I DONT THINK THAT WILL BE A PROB. WERE AT THE HAG'S END...DB. THINKING FLAVOR... AND PUSHING THE BORDERS.... 00...........


----------



## maddogg (May 17, 2008)

has anyone tryed this? "put it in the apple juice, and leave it in the lights for 24 hours. The stem should soak up the applejuice better then roots"


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> YES PROB. MORE THAN APPLE, BUT I DONT THINK THAT WILL BE A PROB. WERE AT THE HAG'S END...DB. THINKING FLAVOR... AND PUSHING THE BORDERS.... 00...........


Give it to her then!


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

Here are some various pH (potential for Hydrogen) values... including pineapple and apple juice...

Acid rain 5.2
Ammonia water 11.6
*Apple juice 2.9 &#8211; 3.3*
Baking soda 8.0
Borax 9.2
Distilled water 7.0
Drinking water 6.5 &#8211; 8
Eggs 7.6 &#8211; 8
Grapes 3.5 &#8211; 4.5
Grapefruit juice 3 &#8211; 3.3
Human blood 7.35 &#8211; 7.45
Human saliva 6.3 &#8211; 6.6
Hydrochloric acid 0.1
Lemon juice 2.3
Lime 1.8 &#8211; 2
Limewater 12.4 
Milk of magnesia 10.5
Normal rain 5.7
Orange juice 3 &#8211; 4
*Pineapple Juice 3.2 - 4.0*
Sea water 7.36 &#8211; 8.21
Soda lye 14.0
Sour milk 4.3 &#8211; 4.5
Stomach juice 1 &#8211; 3
Sulfuric acid 0.3
Tomato & tomato juice 4.2
Vinegar 2.4 &#8211; 3.4
White bread 5 &#8211; 6


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty acidic. I guess his plants took the AJ before so it should be alright.


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

my favorite is normal rain 5.7 perfect for hydro!


----------



## koncyse (May 17, 2008)

subscribed. anxious to see how the pineapple comes about.... bud looks good. hope you have a seatbelt in your wheelie cart bro!!!


----------



## edro (May 18, 2008)

Yes, i agree, last two weeks or so, flush with any thing that has a high sugar content, molassess, apple juice, honey...I am going to try pineapple juice on three girls..,see what happens..  


edro


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

A THC i just bought this sweetner from hydroponic store have you ever used it?? looking for a little more info on it before i realy start gicing it to my girls am sure they will be fin do.

Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) - Discount Nutrients & Supplements - Primary & Secondary, Essential & Minor Elements, Macronutrients - Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) [732291] - HorticultureSource.com

you should smell this shit man it smells so good i just wana drink it you think i can???
looking at the back right now 

NoN-Plant food ingredients: Cane sugar...... wait can i give my plants sugar??


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

just about every additive for "big buds/flowers" contain sugars. things like Big Bud, Monster Bloom and Overdrive all contain sugars so to my mind they are equivalent to using things like molasses and fruit juices. One benefit to using the plant-specific additives is they do not attract unwanted pests like other products may and they also are less likely to gunk up the works if you are growing in hydro... especially aero. But I think using other products may be more fun and readily available at the supermarket (or already in the fridge).

The idea is to load the plants with sugar so when during the drying and curing process, there is plenty of readily available sugars to start breaking down the nasty tasting chlorophyll producing tastier and smoother smoke. It does not mean the buds will taste like whatever juice/additive you are using.


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> A THC i just bought this sweetner from hydroponic store have you ever used it?? looking for a little more info on it before i realy start gicing it to my girls am sure they will be fin do.
> 
> Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) - Discount Nutrients & Supplements - Primary & Secondary, Essential & Minor Elements, Macronutrients - Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) [732291] - HorticultureSource.com
> 
> ...


Yea man, that shit is suppose to be real good. I was going to pick some up myself. I think I'm going to wait it out for the next grow though..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> my favorite is normal rain 5.7 perfect for hydro!



REALY LIKE THAT LIST, POST UP THE TRICH CHART, QUICK DRAW, PLS. WAS LOOKING FOR THAT IN THE POST WE BOTH HIT THE OTHIER DAY, THOUGHT DAMM, THAT SOB, MUST CARRY THAT IN HIS POCKET.LOL
DB.



koncyse said:


> subscribed. anxious to see how the pineapple comes about.... bud looks good. hope you have a seatbelt in your wheelie cart bro!!!



SHES BEEN GETTING SOME HEAVY DOSES OF THE APP. FOR THE BLOOM SIDE HER HOLE RUN, WERE AT 8TH WK + IN BLM. NOW.! FLUSHED WITH WATER THE FIRST TWO TIMES SEEING THAT APP. IS A "K" FOR US, WORRIED ABOUT GETTING THAT NUTE OUT ALITTLE... SO THEN BACK ON THE 1/2C FOR THE LAST FLUSH, NOW I THINK I WILL GIVE HER A 1/4 PER GAL. OF THE PINN, FOR HER FINISH, AND WATCH HER...! SHE HAS ABOUT ANOTHIER WK. TO GO +, SO THIS SHOULD WORK OUT.!!!
NO SEAT BELTS "TOOK EM OFF" AT 4.5 ON THE MPH, IF I FALL OUT I BETTER CUT BACK ON THE COOKIES AND BLUNTS.LOL. 00..........
CRAZY COOKIE RESP. IN JOURNAL JUST POSTED THE OTHIER DAY....!!!



edro said:


> Yes, i agree, last two weeks or so, flush with any thing that has a high sugar content, molassess, apple juice, honey...I am going to try pineapple juice on three girls..,see what happens..
> 
> 
> edro



HIGH THERE, LIKE THE OPEN MINDEDNESS. HONEY, THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT THEN THOUGHT OF THE PPL. ALERGIC TO IT... IF SOME, IN SOME WAY MOLICULES FROM IT WERE SMOKED... THAT CONCERNED ME.!
BROUGHT THOUGHTS UP, OF NOT BREATHING THE SMOKE OF A POISON OAK OR IVY FIRE,,,,,. BUT ITS NOT OFF THE TABLE, AM REALY LOOKING AT E'S LIST... MIND IS JUST GOING OFFFFFFFF!!!! AM TALKING TO ALOT OF PPL. BEHIND THE SCENE'S THAT ARE LOOKING INTO, WAY MORE OF A FRIUT RELATED DIET FOR THERE PLANTS, EVEN MIXED IN A SPEC. COMPOST.... THIS PERSON WISHES TO REMAIN, OFF THE RECORD AT THIS POINT, BUT SHE IS KILLER....!!! WE ARE GOING TO PUSH SOME SERIOUS BOUNDIERS, FROM COMPOST USED TO NUTING... THE CREDIT WILL BE HERS, IM JUST A LIKE MINDED INSPIRATIONAL COACH... AND WATCH DOG, JUST IN CASE THERES A PROB... BUT REALY IM JUST ALONG FOR THE RIDE, SHE KNOWS HER STUFF, AND JUST DONT KNOW IT.!!!
L-ING MAO, SHE IS TRUELY A DIAMOND IN THE RUFF...!!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO HER EXPLOSION.... 00........!
EDRO, U ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO POST SOME OF YOUR PIC'S HERE. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE AND HEAR ABOUT THE PROGRESS AND RESULTS. HERE IS ONE THAT IS USING THE TREATMENT, HARVESTED, AND WERE WAITING FOR THE RESULTS. CHEETAH 2007, VERY NICE, OPEN MINDED, THINKER... HE'S RUNNING A # 2 NOW AS WELL DONT KNOW YET IF THE APPL IS GOING TO BE INVOLVED PROB. WILL. HE'S NO SLOUTCH.
A LINK TO HIS JOURNAL, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/56429-check-out-my-lady.html AND THERE IN HIS SIG. THE LINK FOR #2!!!
AND CHEERS AS HE'S SAYS, U WILL ENJOY, IF NOT ALREADY...DB.




HazyEyes said:


> A THC i just bought this sweetner from hydroponic store have you ever used it?? looking for a little more info on it before i realy start gicing it to my girls am sure they will be fin do.
> 
> Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) - Discount Nutrients & Supplements - Primary & Secondary, Essential & Minor Elements, Macronutrients - Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) [732291] - HorticultureSource.com
> 
> ...



I HAVE SEEN IT IN THE STORE, BUT NEVER USED IT... I BET I COST MORE THAN THE APPLEJUICE THEREFORE I PROB. WILL NEVER USE IT....
A SUGG. WHEN USING IT, CUT THE MANU. SUG. DOSE TO 1/4 TO BE SAFE, THEN ON THE NEXT RUN, INCREASE.. THIS IS HOW IVE INTRODUCED ANYTHING NEW TO THE GROWING. GRO, OR BLM. IT TAKES TIME, BUT THE END RESULTS ARE, WELL U SEE. BRO. U GUNA HEHEHEHEHE!!!
DB.

 00.........!!! WHEN THE MINI DBAG. GOES DOWN FOR HIS NAP IN A FEW I WILL TRY TO POST UP SOME TODAY PIC'S OF THE APP. HAG5. FOR ALL. DB. THANKS FOR POSTING UP ALL. AND ALL ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> just about every additive for "big buds/flowers" contain sugars. things like Big Bud, Monster Bloom and Overdrive all contain sugars so to my mind they are equivalent to using things like molasses and fruit juices. One benefit to using the plant-specific additives is they do not attract unwanted pests like other products may and they also are less likely to gunk up the works if you are growing in hydro... especially aero. But I think using other products may be more fun and readily available at the supermarket (or already in the fridge).
> 
> The idea is to load the plants with sugar so when during the drying and curing process, there is plenty of readily available sugars to start breaking down the nasty tasting chlorophyll producing tastier and smoother smoke. It does not mean the buds will taste like whatever juice/additive you are using.



YA WHAT E' SAID, ONE OF THE BUILDING BLOCKS FOR THE THC IS SUGAR... A LONG WITH MANY OTHIER THINGS... I FEEL WERE NO WHERE NEAR WHAT CAN BE DONE... THERE'S SOMTHING NEW LEARNED EVERYDAY, PROB. STILL WITH THE CANNABIS PLANT. AGREED. DB.


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> YA WHAT E' SAID, ONE OF THE BUILDING BLOCKS FOR THE THC IS SUGAR... A LONG WITH MANY OTHIER THINGS... I FEEL WERE NO WHERE NEAR WHAT CAN BE DONE... THERE'S SOMTHING NEW LEARNED EVERYDAY, PROB. STILL WITH THE CANNABIS PLANT. AGREED. DB.


thank you. i've been reading some botany books (Marijuana Botany and Botany for Gardeners) and it really is amazing how little we know about the plants that are all around us.

I should add that it is awesome what we do know - but still... there are more questions than answers. A lot of the time we can say what a plant does and often we can say how - but the question of why .... that seems to be the most often unanswered question.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

Email wow man thats alot did not know any of the above u just stated were can i get that book??


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

it smells sooooo sweet u think i can drink it?? hehe


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Email wow man thats alot did not know any of the above u just stated were can i get that book??


I get most of my books from half... (an ebay company)

Marijuana Botany:
Half.com / Books / Marijuana Botany

Botany for Gardeners:
Half.com / Books / Botany for Gardeners

I find a book I like or want to learn more about (on this site for example) - i check it out on Amazon (for price and reviews, etc..) and if i want it - i check out half to see if it is available - i usually find what i'm looking for and for cheap too!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

thanks email ill probaly buy the book sometime not right now tho next couple of weeks


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> thanks email ill probaly buy the book sometime not right now tho next couple of weeks


the marijuana botany book is good since it is focused on our beloved plant but it is geared towards breeders.

The botany for gardeners book is awesome! while it does not focus on marijuana, it does give you insight into the green world around us and what applies to many plants applies to weed as well. I really love this book.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> thank you. i've been reading some botany books (Marijuana Botany and Botany for Gardeners) and it really is amazing how little we know about the plants that are all around us.
> 
> I should add that it is awesome what we do know - but still... there are more questions than answers. A lot of the time we can say what a plant does and often we can say how - but the question of why .... that seems to be the most often unanswered question.


DAMM, VERY WELL SAID. IVE BEEN PLAYING WITH THE MATHMATICAL EQU. IN THESE BOOKS RELATED TO THE BREEDING....!!!. YA SOMEBODY LIKES ME, THEY FLIPPED ME SWITCH I CAN THUMB NOW....AWSOME, MY BOOKS THE ONLY THING I HAD, NOT THIS SIGHT, AND I WAS ALONE FOR THE FIRST 5YRS, NOW I HAVE U GUYS, LOVE-ING IT... THE FLOW OF INFO IS NOW WHAT IM LIVING FOR, OH YA THE BOY TOO!!!DB.
I GOT 2 BOOKS... I THOUGHT THEN THE 3 OF US WOULD HAVE A FIGHTING CHANCE... I NOW US THE MICRO FOR MOST OF THE WORK AND READ THE #'S ON THE OTHIER SIDE OF THE DES. 00000.!!!! THIS IS WERE EVERYTHING COMES FROM B4 ITS, AN INCN...~!!!!
R+D STANDS FOR RESEARCH AND DESIGN ENGINEER, THATS WHAT I DID B4 THE CHAIR AND BEING A SHUT. SO WE FOCUS THAT ENERGY TOWARDS THE PLANTS, AND THOSE WHY QUESTIONS. WERE STILL A WORK IN PROG. BUT THE BRAIN IS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLL, THAT NEVER STOPPED...DB. 00.............. DONT MEAN SHT. IN A BATTLE OF WITTS. BRO. IM SURE ANY WITH HALF A BRAIN WILL AGREE. DB.

E' WE SHOULD TALK SLOOOOOOOWER FOR THEM H/E', HE'S A STONER AND NEEDS THE KNOW. LOL


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

E' I Have To Spread Some Reps' I Guess B4 U Again So Your Getting A Postit On The Screen For Next Time... In No Way Is This Conversation Over. The Wife Is Leaving For Work So Daddys On....db. Mahn. Realy Like The Talk Bro... Get All Up In Her, And Make It Happen, Why. Cause We Can. Db.


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> E' I Have To Spread Some Reps' I Guess B4 U Again So Your Getting A Postit On The Screen For Next Time... In No Way Is This Conversation Over. The Wife Is Leaving For Work So Daddys On....db. Mahn. Realy Like The Talk Bro... Get All Up In Her, And Make It Happen, Why. Cause We Can. Db.


sounds like a plan. so you recommend the books you posted? I have about a half-dozen marijuana/grow books but am always adding to it!

I even have two copies (one signed!) of the original all hemp "The Emperor Wears No Clothes" - one with a green cover (that one is signed by Jack Herer) and the other cover is burgundy! It is kind of cool since it is a great book and made from hemp paper, ink and the cloth cover is also hemp!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

Deff. On The Books The Trouble Shooting Section Alone, Helped Me So...!!!, Just Getting Her Dialed In. The Picture Sections In The Book Have Added Me In The Diagnostic End Of.... Whats "her" Problem...lol Db. Real Nice On The Signed Books, For Sure.!!! I Have Signed Porno Tapes And Cds Does That Count As Cool, Just Trying To Be The Studest That I Can...lol Db.
Maybe I Just Sitck To Studer For Now.???


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Deff. On The Books The Trouble Shooting Section Alone, Helped Me So...!!!, Just Getting Her Dialed In. The Picture Sections In The Book Have Added Me In The Diagnostic End Of.... Whats "her" Problem...lol Db. Real Nice On The Signed Books, For Sure.!!! I Have Signed Porno Tapes And Cds Does That Count As Cool, Just Trying To Be The Studest That I Can...lol Db.
> Maybe I Just Sitck To Studer For Now.???


nah - you can be the studiest!


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to break up the circle jerk here, but do you guys think I can pick up those books you mentioned at Barnes and Noble?

I haven't looked at their website yet.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

the gardening one yes i dont know about the other


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Sorry to break up the circle jerk here, but do you guys think I can pick up those books you mentioned at Barnes and Noble?
> 
> I haven't looked at their website yet.


i don't know - probably with the cervantes book - but as i mentioned, i get everything from half (what can i say - i'm a cheapo).


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Would you say it's really worth the money? I mean, you can find so much information on the internet if you know how to use Google.

Half as in Half Price Books? We got several of those in my town.


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Would you say it's really worth the money? I mean, you can find so much information on the internet if you know how to use Google.


up to you - i like to read in bed and on the can so it is worth it to me.

by the way - not sure how to tell you this but you just joined the circle jerk - you did not break it up!


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> up to you - i like to read in bed and on the can so it is worth it to me.
> 
> by the way - not sure how to tell you this but you just joined the circle jerk - you did not break it up!



LOL - damnit!

Yea yea...added a few shots to my journal guys..nothing special but they are there if you wanna check em out.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

END OF THE TRIP, AND IM WANTING TO BE DIFF. AND EXPAND THE VARIETY OF THINKING....!!! HERES SOME PIC'S I JUST RIPPED IN THE GROW ROOM... ENJOY APPLE HAG5 5.18 DB. 

HER NUTES: THE SAME AS JOURNAL, FOR BOTH GRO, AND BLM. GRO TIME SHORTED AND LEFT IN SMALL POT. IS THE ONLY DIFF. COMPARED TO THE MONSTERS... SHE IS JUST GIVEN THE DOSE OF APPLE ALONG WITH HER REG. NUTES.

HER NOW: PLAIN TAP, 1/2C PER GAL. DOSE FLUSH. WITH THE APPLE J.
STILL TOSSING THE PINEAPPLE AROUND, AS NOT TO COMPROMISE THE EXPERIMENT...!!! SHE GETS WATERED EVERY 2ND DAY, AND IS DRINKING HER POT BY THEN NEEDING MORE, POT IS LIGHT...
HER 1ST 2 DRINKS OF THE FLUSH CYC. WERE OF JUST PLAIN WATER.! BUT SHE IS NOW BACK ON THE APP.

JUST A MINATE AGO....IN MY LAND FAR FAR AWAY, AND FLAT.!!!
ENJOY. BROUGHT TO U TODAY BY~ 00............. CRIPLET INC. WITH FUNDING BY VIEWERS LIKE U, AND THE RIU FOUNDATION....LOL "PBS"




















SHE'S ABOOT A TOUCH OVER THE 2'1 MARK.






THE GRAVY COMING... DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

WOULD YOU LIKE SOME MORE APPLE GRAVY WITH THE P CAKES SIR...
.........................OH! NO LET ME GET THAT!!! 00................
























ALITTLE COLA TO WASH THAT DOWN...






DONT FORGET TO TIP YOUR WATRESS...LOL 
DB.  00......."...".....


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DONT FORGET TO TIP YOUR WATRESS...LOL


nothing i enjoy more than tipping a waitress


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Man THC, stop teasing me. I'd at least like to see these images at 800x600.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

I Look At The Img. And Zoom In , In The Pc, Dammmm U Can Park It On The Trich's... Try It. Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, SHE RUNNING IN THE 9TH WK. NOW, AND WILL GO UNDER THE SCOPE TODAY, SOME TIME!!! FOR A TRICH CHECK, I DONT REALY NEED THE SMOKE, BUT IF I COULD GET THE "EMAIL" TO POST THE TRICH CHART HERE FOR ME,,, "A GUY WOULD, AND COULD BE VERY THANKFULL FOR THAT..., BUT "NO" LET ME GET IT!!! 00...........<<<<
IM TIMING YA!!! LOL......................!

OK, SO THE HAG5, IS BEING PUT ON STRAIGHT R/O WATER FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, AND THEN THE "HORROR"...
I DECIDED TO STAY THE COARSE, IF WE DID, GET A DRASTIC CHANGE DUE TO THE APPLE BEING INVOLVED THE HOLE TIME IN BLM. THEN ENTRODUCING THE PINNEAPPLE WOULD AND COULD MASK THIS FINDING. SO THE HAG6 WITCH WAS JUST MOVED INTO THE BLM SIDE, WILL RECIEVE SAID P.APPLE ALTERNATED WITH THE APPLE, IN A VERY SMALL DOSE THRUOUT ITS BLM. THE HAG6 IS GOING TO BE A WHITE WIDOW, FOR A CHANGE OF PACE AND STRAIN FOR THE 6TH RUN...!!! OF THE EXP. HAG.

TODAYS PICS... JUST TAKEN.!!!
A ROLL UP VIEW RUN. LOL 00..............<<<
























SHE HAS BEN RECIEVING THE 1/2C OF APPLEJUICE PER GAL. WITH HER PLAIN TAP, ABOUT EVERY OTHIER DAY. APPROX 1/3 OF A GAL. TO ACHIEVE DRAINAGE. AND THEN BACK ON HER PERCH...!!!

AND THE PORN WE CANT LIVE WITHOUT. 00.........<>!
























ILL POST UP THE SCOPE FINDINGS...LATER TODAY DB. "TLB"


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

ALITTLE BIGGER, U CAN ALMOST SEE ME HOUSE...LOL DB.

WELL RUN THIS SERIES BACKWARDS FROM NOW TO THEN. PURE PORN.!!!












LAST UPDATE.












5.14












PG. FULL ANOTHER REGRESSION COMING OF THE PORN...DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

AND WE JUST KEEP FALLING DEEPER AND DEEPER BACK...........!!!

5.12 "AROUND THE "K" BURN DUE TO THE APPLE JUICE." U CAN SEE WE RECOVERED THE PLANT, BUT WE DID LOSE SOME OF IT GROWTH DUE TO THIS. OH WELL, LESSON LEARNED.












5.5






4.26












4.16 JUST GETTING STARTED.






THE NEXT UPDATE WILL BE THE BEG. OF THE HARV. ON HER, AND THEN THE BEG. OF THE HAG6 W.WIDOW....!!!! DB. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, ALL. PASS.


----------



## koncyse (May 23, 2008)

looking good dbag.. thats nice of you to grow all of that for me... i'll send you my address so you can ship it as soon as you dry it..


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

Just read whole thread.... I really like the idea of playing with the flush a bit... Apple j is a great idea as well.. Your porn as usal from all i have seen here is of the best quality to!!! very nice


----------



## email468 (May 24, 2008)

Well B. THC - i just about can't take not having a crop going anymore thanks to you!

I'm gonna bust my hump getting my box back together again (though i have to wait for an order to come in) but very soon i'm gonna have to get something rolling again.
so thanks, to you.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 24, 2008)

Great porn! Nice looking grow.


----------



## vps (May 26, 2008)

I have a friend who grows...duh...and he adds 1 can of pineapple juice to 4 gallons of water for the last 2 weeks. Says it sweetens it up. I smoked it but never knew about the juice being added. Just found out he was growing when I started getting ready to grow. Brought him up some awesome awesome bud from my brother and he couldn't take it...had to show me his. LOL
I was buying from him for a few years figured he had to have a source...little did I know. He had the greatest little cubbys where he lived. Then he put the house up for sale....FOOL I got to see those areas in his sheds and I would have never ever sold the house just because of those rooms. Now he moved and lost all his "business" so he mostly quit the grow. Again FOOL
V


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Hey V. Thanks For The Hit..... So How Was The Pinneapple, Were Going To Be Running That Here Next. Im Sure U Read That... I'll Be Chopping The Hag. Tom Arrow, Morn. And Will Be Putting The Pic's Of Said Up, That Day....as The Crowd Needs There Porn...!!! If U Get Some Time Check The Journal Out In The Sig, Theres' Some Silly Sht. Going On In Me Journal. Db.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hey V. Thanks For The Hit..... So How Was The Pinneapple, Were Going To Be Running That Here Next. Im Sure U Read That... I'll Be Chopping The Hag. Tom Arrow, Morn. And Will Be Putting The Pic's Of Said Up, That Day....as The Crowd Needs There Porn...!!! If U Get Some Time Check The Journal Out In The Sig, Theres' Some Silly Sht. Going On In Me Journal. Db.


FUCK THE STRAIGHT PORN!!!! WE NEED YOU TO STREAM!!!!!
really though I cant wait to see!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> FUCK THE STRAIGHT PORN!!!! WE NEED YOU TO STREAM!!!!!
> really though I cant wait to see!!!!!



LOL..

Marijuana Tube!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

WELL I THOUGHT ID'E GIVE U PPL. A LITTLE PORN-O, ALL STREAM LINE CAUSE THATS THE WAY ITS LIKED I GUESS...LOL HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!! 
ENJOY, WAY MORE FOR TOM ARROW, BUT A TEASE FOR TONIGHT....






























SEE HOW MUCH ROOM.....PAGE FULL MOVING ON!!! 00.........!!! 
DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

once again king of porn


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

ENJOY.....ITS POPCORN!!! TIME.
























FOR THEMS THAT LIKES IT BIG'......... YES HE DID.






LET ME SEE. UMMMMM!!! DIRTBAGGY LIKE THE APPLE JUICE... U LIKE A THE "JUICE" HUH!!! 

AS THE LITTLE BUS PULLS AWAY..."INSAIN IN THE MEMBRAIN" IS BLARING TO BLEED THE EARS. DB. 00...........<<<<<

SHE'S COMING DOWN IN THE MORN. AND WILL BE POSTED BY THE EVE.
SO GET THE HAND CREAM READY....LOL "TLB".


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

ok first lets go with straight face serious! Man those are some fucking great pics! Like Ed Rosenthal good!! Seriously!!!
Now for a lil ball bustin!!
Man i almost buttered your popcorn!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Lmfao...new Keyboard Time.....lol "shorted The Hell Out" Lmfao Db.

SO TELL A FRIEND SO WE MAY ALL GROW, WITH A SMILE!!!!


----------



## vps (May 26, 2008)

The pineapple was good considering I never knew they did that till a couple weeks ago. I want to try the apple. YUM! 
I had never heard about smoking out of an apple till reading all this. I tried that and it didn't really have any apple taste. Of course, I got the second hit. B/friend probably took all the good flavor! I will retry again tomorrow. 

V


----------



## rockfish (May 27, 2008)

Man, those buds are just so frosty and beautiful! Guess the AJ really is delicious and nutritious! 

Awesome pics!

~Rock~


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

_chop Chop Chop_


----------



## winn420 (May 27, 2008)

absolutely beautiful buds!! I'm sure you go by how your plants look to determine whether or not they're ready to be harvested but do you know how many days these have been flowering...I was just curious.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

winn420 said:


> absolutely beautiful buds!! I'm sure you go by how your plants look to determine whether or not they're ready to be harvested but do you know how many days these have been flowering...I was just curious.


YES SIR.,,,, I HAVE FIVE YRS OF CALANDERS... IF I SO MUCH AS FARTED CLOSE IT HER, ITS ON THERE. LOL END OF HER 10TH WK. BEGINING OF 11TH. EXACTLY -70- DAYS... "IT WAS HER BIRTH/DEATH DAY!!!DB.

I WILL GIVE THE TIME LINE OF HER AT THE END OF THE SHOW. AS A TRIBUTE CAUSE SHE WAS VERY NICE, AS A PLANT AND AN EXPERIMENT.00.........<<<<!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

WELL ITS TIME...!!! AND DIRTBAG IS DRIVING SO HOLD THE HELL ON.!!!
TIME TO ROLLITUP A PHATTY,.... AND WELL GET ON ARE. WAY!!!00...

SO TO START I GOT WAY BAKED, LIKE WHEN DONT I...LOL I NEEDS ME MEDS!!!
I SNUCK, YA! THAT WAS A SIGHT...AND REAL SOFT- "COME IN TO THE LIGHT HAG5.....COME IN TO THE LIGHT!!!"






A ROLL UP FOR YA!!! 00.................!!!


















AND A SPIN!!!


















SORRY IF U GOT DIZZY...* A LITTLE INTERMISSION * DB.
MOVING ON..........NEXT.!!!


----------



## winn420 (May 27, 2008)

very nice sir!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

SO WILL START THIS ONE.... WITH SAID "INTERMISSION" FOR THE "13".
*************************************** HER COLA'S" ******


















A GUT SHOT... PRETTY MUCH HIDDEN, UNDER LEAF!!!






THE TOOLS WILL BE USING TODAY!!!00..............<<< 






AFTER HER DELEAFING...
















THE LEFT OVERS.


AND THE LITTLE BUS JUST KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING...!!!
NEXT.!DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

ok got my jergens and my favorite towel!! Lets do this good ole dirt bag buddy~!!~!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

btw posted in my journal, when this is done I would love imo's *S*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

SO SHE STARTS GETTING THE CHOP!...
1ST LIMB........OFF, WITH IT!










2ND A HAND..."I THINK" HEY!!! DIRTBAG WHAT PART IS THIS...










WHAT'S LEFT AFTER THE "HORROR"...00............<>!!! 






I SEE A LITTLE SPOT TO HOLD ON TO... SO A 3RD.










HOLE-E CRAP THAT HURT...!!! "LITTLE BITCH"  !!!"" SMOKE BREAK!
00.....******......!!! WOW THIS IS SOME GOOD SHT. I THINK I FLOATED A BIT THERE!!! HEHEHEHEHEHHEHEEH!!! LOL  









SNIFFLE".... "THANK U SIR MAY I HAVE ANOTHIER....!!!  "
WHY YES U MAY!!!  "THE TLB HATES U ARTHER" 

THE 4TH. LITTLE CHUBBY FELLA"










AND ARE PAGE IS FULL AGAIN.... SO U KNOW THE DRILL!!! DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

damn I love payoff porn!!


----------



## koncyse (May 27, 2008)

beautiful... just fucking beautiful... slap a sidecar on the electric chariot and come pick me up... we'll puff a few (dozen)


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

yo got room in that sidecar????


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

ITS TIME FOR THE COLA.........................HUH HUH HUH!!! 7-UP!!!
SOOOOO"






BOTH SIDES.






OFF WITH HER "HEAD"!!! 






ALL TRIMED UP...






SHACKLED AND HUNG. BYE BYE BABY!!!  00.........<<<<<






THE SCENE OF THE DISMISSAL.






HER CUTTINGS, MAKE THE BEST DOOOOOOBEEEEEE'S... COOKIES TOO!












IN MEMORY OF THE HAG5 ESSPERIMENT...LOL WERE WE STARTED! 






AND WERE THERE. JUST A COUPLE MORE TO GO... BUT IT GETS CRAZYER NOW PURE PORN. COMING DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

*running in circles in my own living room*
Yessssssssss


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

MAN IS MY HAND GETTING TIRED... SOME PURE PORN, AS PROMISED.
DIRTBAG TREATS -THE WOMAN'S LIKE HE DOES HIS PLANTS.... KEEPS EM CUMMING BACK. OVER AND OVER AND OVER. THE CHAIR DONT MEAN SHT. WHEN U CAN LICK YOUR EYEBROWS...!!!
HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!! ALITTLE UP AND DOWN FOR YA.!



















WHAT DO U MEAN.......DONT...........STOP......... DONT...STOP....DONTSTOP...












MAN THESE "PRETZELS" ARE MAKING ME THIRSTY...DB.

OH WE AINT DONE, JUST A SIP! OF WATER....!!!
00........<>! STICKY ICKY!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

OH! DID I MENTION, I COULD LICK MY EYEBROWS... OH! WE AINT DONE GIRL, WE AINT DONE!!! "A WISPER"....AND THEN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN... U NEED A PILOW!!! 
TO HAG5


















HOW'S YUR HIP, IM NOT HURTING U AM I...!!!












DID YOU THINK, WERE DONE!!!  CAUSE I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT JUST ONE OR TWO...ITS MY TURN NOW.......DB.!!!


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

I would really like to taste some of that...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

MAN MY HIPS ARE STARTING TO HURT,,,, HERE'S A PILOW....!!!
00.....<>
THE FINISH. GO BIG!
























HAG 6 COMING SOON!!! "WHITE WIDOW"






THE LITTLE BUS... THANKS ALL POSTERS AND LOOKE LOOS ALIKE... RIU FOR THE SITE. AND THE VVFOR TAKING THE TIME TO TEACH ME THE SITE... AND THE GRNMAN FOR GETTING THE PIC'S TO YOU. HOPE U ENJOYED AND THANXS AGAIN. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

WOW, really nice THC. I love the close up shots of her buds! I wish I could taste some of that stuff.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

what grnman says! Damn they look good.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

OMG man .....i'm jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 28, 2008)

I wanna Do this To!





Might Need A Little Help.......


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

I JUST LOVE THAT BUNNY, BANDAGES OFF AND BACK AT IT...SO HAS THE AGREEMENT WITH THE APPLE TREE BEEN WORKED OUT. GIVE AND TAKE, OR MOSTLY JUST GIVE. HEHEHEHEHHEE!!! AND YOUR CHOICE IN BOTTLE SIZE....GULP HOW BIG A BABBBBBBBBBBBY ARE WE TALKING. DB.


----------



## Thor110 (May 30, 2008)

anyone think of using any other juices like orange or strawberry =P that might be nice lol
any ideas?

Thor110


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 30, 2008)

B THC, how often and how much did you give her of Apple juice? I've done it 3 or 4 times so far on my girl, 1/2 teaspoon per 1/2 gallon and she's loved it, Simply Apple brand. Pure Pressed. Tried molasses yesterday, good reaction to it.

I don't want to give her too much, and if i can bump it up more i'm sure she'd love it up to a point.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 30, 2008)

YES, THOR 110....KEEP READING, SOMBODY THRU "PICKLE" IN THE RING. THERES BEEN POST PRETTY MUCH COVERING IT ALL. BUT THE DB. DONT GET OUT MUCH, SO I SHOP IN THE FRIDG. THAT'S WERE APPLEJUICE CAME FROM HERE. KNOW WERE GOING PINNEAPPLE/APPLE,,,WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THIS???  CAUSE IM ALMOST ALL EARS. LOL ANY AND ALL INPUT IS WELCOME, IS THERE A PLANT THAT U WANT TO DO SOMTHING TO??? DB.~TLB.


AND METAL




 WHAT AGE ARE YOUR BABIES ??? YOUR DOSE CAN GO WAY UP!!! RIGHT NOW, IF YOUR IN THE BLM PORTION OF YOUR SHOW.!!! LETS TALK, HIT ME! DB.~TLB.

I JUST LOVE THOSE SMILES, THANK YOU "TWISTYMAN" !!!


----------



## Thor110 (May 30, 2008)

at the moment ive only got two young plants going (2 weeks old) but when i start budding them i was thinking it would be nice to use Orange Juice on one plant and Strawberry Juice on the other and see what the differences are after harvested and cured lol =P what do you think of this seeing as you have tried bud that had juice being used for it would it make much of a difference?

Thor110


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 30, 2008)

Yes Im Getting A Big Diff. Are Both Your Plants The Same Strain.????
If So Just Do One. And Then One Is Your Controll Subject.!

On The Orange. In The First One, Some One Hit With A Blurp About Citris But Never Came Back. The Acid's In This Is One Concern. Also Email Hit The Thread With A List Of Stuff And A Bit Of A Break Down On It. Its About 10 Pgs Back I Think. There On There Along With Everything Else. But The Sugars Are Good. But The Ph, And Many Othier Things Need To Be Watched, I Would Deff. Love To Be Involved With What Your Doing.!!! ,,, And Aid In Any Way I Can. Allways. Db.


----------



## Thor110 (May 30, 2008)

yh thats true perhaps not orange and yes as far as i know they are both the same strain but they look slightly different but they are only young, so your saying use strawberry in one and nothing on the other to see the difference between normal and strawberryish lol, perhaps not orange juice seeing as it does contain citrus and acids and whatever lol, what do ya think? strawberry on one plant and nothing on the other?

i have yet to find out if theyre even going to be female yet =( i hope they are lol

Thor110


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 30, 2008)

B THC my plants are 26days into flower, hairs shown just 4 days ago. I know i can go way up on dosage, just not sure how much, i water about every 3days close to that entire 1/2 gallon, i usually give the entire 1/2 gallon so get a little run off.


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Very very nice looking buds. I finally got in this journal but it took an entire 6 minutes to get here.*
*Some people who grow great here I just can't get int to see their jouornals because you are on spped dial and add these HUGE pictures and my computer just can't handle that type of thing.*
*Very nice buds though so thanks for teling me about them *


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Lacy..."even Tho U May Never Read This" I Will Pass It On To Your Jouranl, Witch The Ppl. Here Should Be Clicking On Cause Its Very Nice, From The Gro, To The Posts. A Real Good Journal Ppl. Db.!!!

Metal.... On Your Times In The Bloom, Please Get A Journal Started If U Can.!!! That Is Just A Bit Long For The Hairs To Start, A Poss. Light Leak, Im Thinking.!!! Usualy About The 14 Day Mark And Your Seeing The Start. So There Slowness And Time, Is Making Me Think This. 

Wait On The Apple, Or Keep It At The Doses Your At Now. At Aboot The 1/2 Way Mark, Well Up Her Doses As Not To Burn Her With The Potassem"k" In The Apple Juice. If U Got A Journal Going, We Could See Some Pic's Of Progress And Get The "tlb" Eyes On It... And That Is Alot Of Experience, My New Friend. Allways DB.~TLB!"


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement.

My grow is seen here, have been keeping track of it, am going to up the dosages slightly and just watch the plant.

Any input on the journal is welcome.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/71174-my-first-grow.html


----------



## koncyse (May 31, 2008)

loving the school bus avatar DB.... 
cant wait for the pineapple...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Its The No Haters Bus!!! From The Green Man! All Are Welcome,,, Were About Due For An Update On The Hag6 She's Just Agoing Along... So Deff. One On Her Soon, The Hag5 Is Drying In The Closet, And Is Looking Beefy.lol! Maybe A Couple More Days On Her And Then A Report. But For Sure The Hag6 Has Got To Be Started. Db.~tlb!' Come Check Me Journal Sig Below, For The Big Pic. Its Crazy! And Is Getting The Heat Already Lol.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

OK THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IF THE DB. IS YELLING.............!!!
WOW!!! HOLE E CRAP!!! IT WORKED!!!
 *****************************
I SAID I WOULD YELL IT !!! JUST TOOK THE FIRST COUPLE OF HITS, 
LIKE SMOOOOTH!!! BETTER THAN EVER!
CANT EVEN FEEL IT GOING DOWN!
 SUPER SWEAT BACK! THE BUD LOOKED AS IF I DUG IT OUTA THE SUGAR BOWL.
2ND OPPINION~ 
3RD COMING TONIGHT.~!


WOKING ON UPDATE. NOW!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

I FORGOT TO GET A HANGER SHOT OF THE DRY....DU'MASS!~
WELL IT WOULD HAVE BEEN YUR TIPICAL SHRINKAGE! PIC' AND WE GIVE SO MUCH BACK! TO WATER. BUT I DID GET OR HAVE SOME DRY WEIGHT FIGURES, ALONG WITH THE POST ABOVE!!! AND WOW! I HAVE A CHEST! COLD NOW, AND I CANT EVEN FEEL THE SMOKING GOING IN!!! AND LOADED.!!! WOW! TOTAL DRY 25.5 G REAL DRY, "LIKED THAT WAY"!

SOME SHOTS FOR U OF THE DRY AND THE ONLY BUD IVE SMOKED SO FAR.!!! ME TASTER. ITS BEEN 5 DAYS ON HANGER, AND A COUPLE OR SO IN THE CANNING JAR, WITH THE LID BEING TAKEN OFF FOR HOURS TO CONT. TO DRY A BIT MORE.!!!
YOUR PICS'




























AND THE TASTER BUD!






MAN THIS IS CRAZY!!! OPP. 3 COMING SOON! WOW! DB.
PLEASE PASS IT ON!!! AND IF ANYBODY NEEDS HELP...!!! JUST FIND YOUR LOCAL YELLOW TLB" AND YOU, WILL BE DIRECTED AND ASSISTED...
IF THERES ANY QUESTIONS JUST HIT ME!!! "IT WORKED"~~~!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice db!!!!! damn I wanna taste that


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 4, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK, LOL!!!!!!! hahahahaha, THC, you are the funniest dude on this sight hands down!!! because, of you i'm doing all my grows with apple juice. you are absolutely hilarious, down right hysterical. thanks for the PORN.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice porn DB!!!!!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 5, 2008)

fuckin' apple juice... now i know that im not trippin by using sugars in my op. phenomenal results, i wonder how they would react to a dose of straight glucose...like the tablets that folks wid diabetes take. ever


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 5, 2008)

hella loaded... dint even finish before i posted. ever experiment with birthcontrol pills in the mix? heard about it, never seen anything tho.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

West Side' Cali Love....J'TG Wow Now Your Thinking Out Of The Box...like Way Out Of It! I Have Heard Of The Things Mentioned, But Thought No Phucking Way Im I Guna Smoke It Or Offer It For Smoke....!!! Just My Thoughts, If It Dont Come Out The Ground Im Not To Sure About It.
I Was Going To Try The Pinneapple But After The Results With This Run... Ima Rerun It On A White Widow I Have Going. Her Mother Will Harv First So That Will Give Me My Base Line Needed For The Exp. And Its Next Set Of Results.

Thanks For Your Interest. Along With All That Are Following.!!!
I Have To Admit, I Smoked Anothier Lil Chunk, And It Looked Crazy Sugared, And Was Way Smooth! And Got Me "la- "o"- Dead" So I Am Realy Looking Forward To The Hag 6 And Will Be Starting It Soon. Db.~tlb!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 5, 2008)

damn!!!! those buds looks so damn good! wow. so when is the bus coming to my stop, im ready to hop on and puff that beauty! +rep


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 5, 2008)

thats wat it do bruh, imma have to watch number six... that widow, u know what seed bank its from? cuz i heard a lot of diff shit concerning the TRUE white widow that made all the buzz from greenhouse seeds. cuz i got sum black widow going and apparently thats the one that won all the cups...iono, but good shit for havin fun wid dis shit and providing us with the data


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 5, 2008)

Lookin good, B, Any noticable taste/smell/aroma different with the AJ used over regular nutes.......

Those buds look amazing btw, hope mine even turns out close to that nice.......with bad genetics  Would love a taste.......any idea what that weight comes out to?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn!!!! those buds looks so damn good! wow. so when is the bus coming to my stop, im ready to hop on and puff that beauty! +rep



I DO BELIEVE YOUR NAME IS ON THE BUS!!! J', THE PIC' JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT IN YOUR SIG.! ALL ARE WELCOME.



JordanTheGreat said:


> thats wat it do bruh, imma have to watch number six... that widow, u know what seed bank its from? cuz i heard a lot of diff shit concerning the TRUE white widow that made all the buzz from greenhouse seeds. cuz i got sum black widow going and apparently thats the one that won all the cups...iono, but good shit for havin fun wid dis shit and providing us with the data



I GOT IT FROM A NORMAL MEETING, "IM LEGAL" I DO CLONES, SO THE HAG 6 IS A MISSY OFF THE MOTHER WITCH IS RUNNING B4 HERE AS A STRAIGHT NUTE RUN, WITH NO APPL. SHE WILL BE THE BASE TASTE, AND THEN THE HAG6 TO FOLLOW FOR THE APPLE RESULT.!!! CANT WAIT.! SHE IS STINKY DANK! "THE MOTHER" IN BLM. #1, HER MISSY THE HAG. 6 #2, AND #3 IS IN THE GROW SIDE TURNING INTO ONE HELL OF A MONSTER. SHE CAN BE SEEN IN THE JOURNAL IN SIG. BELLOW.!!!
JUST MY THOUGHTS "JTG" I WOULD SWITCH TO THE APPLE AND LET THE MAN MADE PROCESSED SUGARS GO. NATURE ALL THE WAY... AND YOUR SMILE WILL GET BIGGER. AND DOPE CLEANER.!!! 





MetalSmelter said:


> Lookin good, B, Any noticable taste/smell/aroma different with the AJ used over regular nutes.......
> 
> Those buds look amazing btw, hope mine even turns out close to that nice.......with bad genetics  Would love a taste.......any idea what that weight comes out to?


   
THE APPLE IS ON TOP OF HER REG. NUTES.... BUT THE "K" NEEDS TO BE WATCHED BECAUSE IT IS ONE OF THE 3 PRESENT IN OUR NUTES... SO THE APPLE IS JUST LIKE AN ADDITIVE "K" BOOSTER. AND THE APPLE SUGARS ARE JUST A PLUS, WE DONT NEED TO GO GET THEM ELSE WERE...ITS THE SAME WITH USING MOLASSES.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

THE LIGHT WHEN ON FOR ME!!! START READING LABELS, EVEN ON OUR FOOD, THEN READ A FEW PLANT NUTE LABELS, U WILL SEE WE ARE JUST FEEDING ARE PLANTS LIKE ARE SELVES... THE "LIGHT" !!! THE CHEMS ARE JUST BROKEN DOWN FOR THEM "SOLUABLE" WE CHEW ARES.
THE INGREDIANTS ARE THE SAME... "HAS THE LIGHT COME ON YET" ???
U WITH ME. ??? ITS THE SAME POTASSEM IN APPLE AS IN SOME HARSH CHEM/NUTE.!!! BUT THIS WAS PROCESSED BY THE APPLE B4 I TOOK IT.!!!

OH AND THE PLANT GAVE ME 25.5 BONE DRY. GRAMS. VERY HAPPY! FOR THE PLANT SIZE AND TIME... GO READ UP AND ENJOY!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 5, 2008)

dude I am gonna juice my plants as well, in honor of the B.THC and the TLB crew- it makes sense- and I am a big flavor guy- i really wanna taste test it, I will prly AJ half at different ratio's and not AJ the other half... 

Thanks for being a Mad Scientist! Very Innovative... Appreciated


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> dude I am gonna juice my plants as well, in honor of the B.THC and the TLB crew- it makes sense- and I am a big flavor guy- i really wanna taste test it, I will prly AJ half at different ratio's and not AJ the other half...
> 
> Thanks for being a Mad Scientist! Very Innovative... Appreciated



May I suggest for your control group you use one of the "bud enhancers" from a nutrient manufacturer? as some can be mostly sugar anyway, it would be interesting to know the outcome. 

I am betting the sugar water bud looks better than the nutrient bud enhancer but would be good to see the experiment.

I unfortunately don't want to risk putting something so sticky (as sugar) in my hydro system - i'm probably stuck using the overpriced "sugar" from the nute companies.

if you do it - please drop me a line -- make sure i'm subscribed... thanks!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 5, 2008)

well i have once variable- and that is that i am already using a light dose of molasses on all my plants- at 2 weeks flowering... I wanted to get them energy loaded for their soon to come growth spurt- and i have heard you can molasses from veg... I didnt, waited till flower... But having already done that my plan was... to flush with three types of water when my final flush comes in like 8-10 weeks lol- water 1 would be AJ (I would do two plants in each watering mixture [except for the AJ I would do 3- one low, medium, and high dose]) water 2 would be Molasses and plain, and water 3 would be plain. 

There are lots of other variables in this experiment like the fact that its bagseed, etc.. but this seems to be the best way to lock it down. And I am resistent to buying one of those sugar enhancers for 2 reasons, one they are crap- my molasses is basically there $15 a liter profit, and two my initial goal with this first grow was to replicate what can be done for a grower with little experience in gardening (i have some but I am trying to keep a very close record of this to distribute to ppl I know struggling to grow) and for people who cant access nutes (i personally cant without ordering online). My next grow will be a nute focused grow- where i learn how to dial in the levels- so to speak, and i am sure i could handle it now- but I wanna see what i can do feeding the soil not the plant...


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THE APPLE IS ON TOP OF HER REG. NUTES.... BUT THE "K" NEEDS TO BE WATCHED BECAUSE IT IS ONE OF THE 3 PRESENT IN OUR NUTES... SO THE APPLE IS JUST LIKE AN ADDITIVE "K" BOOSTER. AND THE APPLE SUGARS ARE JUST A PLUS, WE DONT NEED TO GO GET THEM ELSE WERE...ITS THE SAME WITH USING MOLASSES.
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


I'm with ya bro, thats how i pretty much figured about the AJ, before i had read anything about it online, and before i even started feeding it flower nutes.......just read the label and it said 250mg potassium and 30g or so carbs so i figured it could use some, hell i like it, and when i have low blood sugar i sure as hell know it.......I then found your thread and needed some reassurant backing.........

Simply apple is what i use, pure pressed not from conc......does concentrate vs pure pressed have anything to do with mineral concentrations? Looking at Motts apple juice, which i also have a bottle of, it has Vit-A and Vit-C, do plants need this or would it hurt it to have it......j/w because the AJ i've been using only has magnessium in the fine print, where the Motts has the Vit A/C/Iron and calcium.....Similar sugar/sodium/potassium levels.

BTW to Ob Cron i've no experience at all in growing anything, AT ALL......very fun to me, just takes some common sense and the urge to figure things out and a researchers mindframe that leads to successful grows.....hoping all i've done will pay off for a successful first dip into the pool.

The biggest thing is patience though, and alot of it, but it pays...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

I Have Alternated The Mol. And The App. I Dont See A Prob... I Do Feel It May Have Given Her A Wider Spectrum Of Chem.s .... 

On Your Times Wait Till About The Third Week And Tickle Her With A Little Apple All Natural No Added Sugars.. At The 1/4 C Per Gal. Dose Every Othier Watering.... If U Notice A Little Yellowing Let Me Know. U Shouldn't If So... Hit With A Flush Of 1/2 Stregth Reg. Nutes Till Drainage And Set Back On Perch. U Should Be Fine Though. Im In Your Journal. So The Tlb Is On Top Of It. Just Have Fun!!! And Enjoy! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> I'm with ya bro, thats how i pretty much figured about the AJ, before i had read anything about it online, and before i even started feeding it flower nutes.......just read the label and it said 250mg potassium and 30g or so carbs so i figured it could use some, hell i like it, and when i have low blood sugar i sure as hell know it.......I then found your thread and needed some reassurant backing.........
> 
> Simply apple is what i use, pure pressed not from conc......does concentrate vs pure pressed have anything to do with mineral concentrations? Looking at Motts apple juice, which i also have a bottle of, it has Vit-A and Vit-C, do plants need this or would it hurt it to have it......j/w because the AJ i've been using only has magnessium in the fine print, where the Motts has the Vit A/C/Iron and calcium.....Similar sugar/sodium/potassium levels.
> 
> ...


 

MY CRIPLET ASS HARDLY EVER LEAVES THE HOUSE. BUT JUST TO THINK ABOUT IT... THE PRESSED HAS GOT TO BE BETTER THAN CON. I USE WALLY MARTS ALL NATURAL NO SUG. ADDED FROM CON. BEST BUY STUFF. FOR THESE EXP'S. DB.~TLB!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

hey db, whassup. Cheers!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE LETS GET THIS STARTED AGAIN. IM GOING WITH THE APPLE AGAIN... WELL BECAUSE WE GOT A DIFF. PLANT STRAIN TO TORCHER... LOL AND I WANT THIS TO WORK AS WELL ON HER AS IT DID THE OTHIER, AND THEN I WILL MOVE ONTO PINNEAPPLE I FEEL.!!!

OK WHAT WE GOT:
A WHITE WIDOW CLONE. RAN THRU THE GRO SIDE, "CHECK JOURNAL" FOR THIS OP.
LIFE LINE:
2WKS-5DYS IN CLONE EB-FLOW. PICS' IN JORN. SIG. LINK BELOW.
TRANSFERED TO 6" POT FROM CLONE, FOR A 3WK RUN IN GROW. SHOWN AGAIN IN JORN!
SHE'S NOW AT THE 2WK 3DY OR (17 DAYS IN BLM.) AND HAS ALREADY STARTED SHOWING AT THE 2WK MARK!

SOME PIC'S OF HER TODAY.
























HER NEXT WATERING IS TODAY, AND I WILL START IN ON HER WITH:
1/4 PER GALL. OF THE APPLE JUICE. ALONG WITH HER REG. NUTES.... THE APPL. IS JUST AN ADDITIVE SO TO SPEAK... AND WERE OFF.!!!
DB.~TLB!


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 7, 2008)

looking very good bruddah


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Long Time No Type,,, U Doing Good, Any Grow Going...and Hows The Mum. Db.~tlb!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow, this is one of the more informative journals on here, and it has pretty pictures! subscribed


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 14, 2008)

Wait To U See Me Journal!!! Its In The Sig. Too! Getting Ready To Update This One. Soon.!!! And Thanks For The Hit.!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 14, 2008)

have you ever tried pure pressed apple juice? im trying to juice my own apples because we have too many, so i was wondering if that would be more beneficial' than store bought?


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow, i didnt realize how much more work and effort that would require, and maybe not even as much gained after the fact, but im going to give it a try after i read your whole journal


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 14, 2008)

Were Working On That Now!!! Theres Ppl, That Are Doing Lots Of Things Because Of This, And Im Walking Them Thru, Trying To.... Like Help And Over See. But Yes The Tree Given, -v- The Man Procesed Has Got To Be Better. Just The K" Needs To Be Addressed And Looked After As Not To Burn Or Lock Out Othier Needs For The Run. 

And This Is Just Me Experiment, The Journal Is Bigger And Better... This Is Just A Thread I Felt Like Sharing... With All Interested Out Of The Box Growers...!!!  Click The Othier Link For Me Journal.


----------



## 1freezy (Jun 14, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Were Working On That Now!!! Theres Ppl, That Are Doing Lots Of Things Because Of This, And Im Walking Them Thru, Trying To.... Like Help And Over See. But Yes The Tree Given, -v- The Man Procesed Has Got To Be Better. Just The K" Needs To Be Addressed And Looked After As Not To Burn Or Lock Out Othier Needs For The Run.
> 
> And This Is Just Me Experiment, The Journal Is Bigger And Better... This Is Just A Thread I Felt Like Sharing... With All Interested Out Of The Box Growers...!!!  Click The Othier Link For Me Journal.


 -- (I COULD HAVE MISSED IT) I read the whole forum but did I not see if PHing the juice was difficult or if you even did this. Or if you PH the water then add juice.

"JUICE WHAT THE FUCK IS JUICE" Dave Chapell


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 14, 2008)

Very Good Question... In Fact I Ph The Mixes I Keep On File But Never Realy Ph'd The Apple Mix, Just Added It!!! So Im On That. And Ur Getting Some Reps Smarty Pants.!!! Lol But I Try To Keep All At 6 In That Catt. On The Mixes But Im Sure The Apple Chacges It But With A Drip Tester, Kinda Hard To Get The Real Break Down # For The Ph-ec-ppm Of The Solution. But Alittle More Money And I Might Just Turn Into A Grow Prober... Lol

Thanks For The Hit, And Reading Me! The Journal I Run Is Bigger In The Porn. If Thats Your Thing... A Slut For It Here.!!! Lol Db.

So~ "u Like-a The Juice" Snl'


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE IN THE ORCHARD!!! THOUGHT U' ALL WOULD LIKE AN UPDATE, SHE IS TAKING IT FINE AND HAS HAD 2 DOSES OF DA JUICE, @ THE 1/2 C. PER GALL., ALONG WITH ME REG. BLOOM NUTES THAT ARE SHOWN IN ME JOURNAL.! AND SHE HAS ALSO RECIEVED THE BAT GUNO TEA, I MAKE ONE TIME SO FAR, TO DATE,. THAT ALSO ALONG WITH HER REG. BLM NUTES..." BUT NO APPLE ON THOSE NUTE-INGS", I HAVE NOTICED A BIG JUMP IN HER GROWTH, SHE IS ONLY 26 DAYS IN, AND IF U TAKE OFF THE 2WKS FOR THE START...
WELL THEN SHE IS GOING TO GET BIG.!!! I HAVE NOTICED THAT THE TOP 4-6 BUDS ARE ALL READY TOUCHING, AND FOR THE LONG HALL IM WILL PERDICKT A VERY NICE WHITE "APPLE" WIDOW COLA'!
SOME PICS OF HER.!



















SOME OF THE BABY BUDS THAT ARE GOING TO BE VERY NICE!!













HER TOP FROM THE SIDE.!!! NOT SURE WITCH SIDE THO!!! 






I WILL BE DOING ANOTHIER UPDATE IN A COUPLE DAYS, AS SHE IS STARTING TO TAKE OFF ON ME, HEHE!!! DB.

SOME MORE FEED BACK ON THE HAG5. ALOT MORE WOWS' IT IS WAY SMOOTH,,, I DEFF. HAVE TO REC. IT FOR HARSH SMOKE,,, IT WILL MELLOW IT OUT AND MAKE IT A SWEAT TASTE!!! 
THE HIGH IS, WELL,.... COMES ON INTENSE, AND HITS U IN YOUR HEAD AND CAMPS A BIT.!!! TOTALY DIFF. FROM HER CLONED SISTER WITHOUT THE APP. TREATMENT!!! VERY HAPPY HERE!!! WE SHALL SOON HAVE SOME MORE VALUED OPPS COMING.
HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!! A MUST TRY.! DB.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking very nice Db, how many days do you think till they'd be done, just to get an idea really.

They look beauts though  very nice and very envious.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

niiice christmas tree u got there man! Cheers!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys,,, Ms~ She Is A 90 Day Bloom Plant, The Othier In Front Of Her Is Past The 8th Wk. And Still No Hairs, She Does Seem To Give Some Of That Time Back In The Grow Side Tho.... She Is Real Fast In There. Noted In Me Journal.!!! 

Sooo! Cheetah~ U Going To Play Again A Little With The Juice This Run As Well??? Maybe Split The Heard... She Is Making The Smoke Crazy Good And A Deff. Noticable Change To The "thats Crazy" Lol Db.~ Too All


----------



## thegrowman (Jun 16, 2008)

How often are you flushing it with the applejuice mix?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

She Is Act. Getting It With Her Reg. Nutes, As More Of An Additive, But The P' Needs To Be Watched... If Your Flushing With It I Rec. The Same 12 Days B4 Harv. With Water And A 1/2 Cup. At Least A Few Times Watering B4 Her Harv. If That Helps, If Not Hit Me Back! Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYTHING IS GOING REALY GOOD SOME STATS FOR U!!!

WHITE WIDOW~
32 DAYS IN BLM.
55% RH.
TEMPS HER NIGHTS 70-75 ~ HER DAYS 75-80 JUST A BIT.!!!
NUTES. BEEN RECIEVING APPLE AT THE 1/2 CUP PER GAL. SHE IS WATERED WITH A 1/2 GAL. SO THATS AN 1/8 A CUP OF THE APP. AND HER REG. NUTES OF GOLDEN GROW BLM. @7-20-14 DOSED AT 1/2 OZ FL. PER 1/2 GAL. SHE HAS BEEN ALTERNATING BETWEEN THIS, AND THE SAME NUTES BUT THE APPLE IS REPLACED WITH MOLASSES! LESS THAN A 1/4 TSP. PER 1/2 GAL. EVERY OTHIER WATERING.... SHE HAS ONLY RECIEVED STRAIGHT NUTES ONLY ONE TIME WHEN SHE FIRST ENTERED BLM. THE REST OF BEEN THIS MIX. SHE IS WATERED EVERY 2-3 DAYS DEPENDING ON POT WHEIGHT...SOME PICS FOR U...

I HAVE NOTICED SOME EARLY TRICH'S AGAIN ON THIS ONE, AS IN THE LAST... I LIKE THIS.!!! 

YOUR PORN.

3FT STICK.!!!




























SHE IS REALY STARTING TO FILL IN!!! @32 DAYS.






























JUST A BIT MORE....










WERE WE STARTED. .






SHE SEEMS TO LIKE IT, I AM TAKING IT EASY ON HER, AS TO HAVE A NICE RUN WITH THIS... I HAVE NOTICED THE PLANT IN GEN. IS NOT AS STRONG WILLED AS ME MONSTER IS...!!! WELL OFF FOR NOW.

 DB.~TLB! 

QUESTIONS AND COMMS ALLWAYS WELCOME.!!! EDIT IN RED.!!! APG'S FOR ANY CONFUSION.!!! ME~


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 21, 2008)

Well consider me a spectator. Plants look lovely DB. Apple J seems to be working great. I will definitely be looking to try this out on of my girls.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 21, 2008)

looking lovely db. i guess school is in session, i got my pen and pad ready to take notes.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

I love it!!!! damn I wish we where neighbors!!! lol I would love to taste that bud!!!!


its the tlb kiddies


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 22, 2008)

Good lord man, those look tasty as hell.....hope one day to have my girl look like that.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

Just Updated Me Journal, All Are Welcome Link In Sig.!!! Major Porn
Comms Allways Welcome. Db.~tlb!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 23, 2008)

treeeeees i hope mine look like that one day


----------



## doggiepaddel11 (Jun 23, 2008)

what exactly does apple juice and molassas do?


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 24, 2008)

yea lookin great brudahh!!! how's you doing mate?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

Your leafs are looking amazing at 32 days, my plants are at 26 days or so and the leaves arent that lush, but the buds are plush! lol. IDK but yea very nice!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice job again T! always beautiful plants - you really have this down!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> yea lookin great brudahh!!! how's you doing mate?


 THANX BRUDAHH! OK OVER HERE, HOWS YUR END GOING!???
YUR NOT ON AS MUCH... MISS YA! HEHEHEHEHEHE!



doggiepaddel11 said:


> what exactly does apple juice and molassas do?


 THERE IS SO MUCH BENEFICIAL THINGS IN BOTH, JUST READ THE LABEL OFF YUR NUTES, AND THEN READ THE LABEL OFF THE BACK OF MOLASSES, AND OR APPLE, THE CARBS AND SUGARS NEEDED FOR JUST ABOUT GROWING ANYTHING IS IN THERE... ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN WE EAT A PLANT NEEDS THE SAME THINGS NUTES,,, AND ITS IN EVERYTHING. SO I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD TRY APPLE J. 100% IN STEAD OF MOL. AND WOW.  MY THOUGHTS MOLASSES IS SOMEWHAT MAN' PROCESSED APPLE JUICE 100% ISN'T, ITS NOT REFINED... JUST PACKAGED AND SOLD... AND THE SUGARS INVOLVED AND BEEN MADE BY AN APPLE AND THAT IS ONE OF THE BUILDING BLOCKS OF THC... ALONG WITH A LIST OF OTHIERS... THANKS FOR THE HIT AND YUR ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE.!!!




OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Your leafs are looking amazing at 32 days, my plants are at 26 days or so and the leaves arent that lush, but the buds are plush! lol. IDK but yea very nice!


 THANKS FOR COMING OVER MASTER JEDI",,, I NEED SOME SCHOOLEN' "IDK" ??? PLEASEEEEE IM SLOW AT THIS.!!!



email468 said:


> nice job again T! always beautiful plants - you really have this down!


 THANK YUR SIR... HEADED OUT TO THE CAMPUS NOW...!
LIKE WE ALLWAYS "PREECH" PATIENCE, BASIC'S, AND BABY STEPS... ALL I CAN SAY E' IS WOW... 

I HAVE SOME NOOBS TO THE SITE COMING OVER ON THURS... THEY ARE CARDHOLDERS... AND WILL BEABLE TO GIVE SOME MORE OPS' ON WHAT THEY GET TO SAMPLE... CANT WAIT FOR THAT...!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## dannyking (Jun 24, 2008)

how about some tripple distilled vodka??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

The Alc. Would Prob. Kill It...!!! But If Yur Willing To Go That Route,,,then I Must Ride Shotgun..."i Called It" First.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 24, 2008)

haha=] ill stay tuned!


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I HAVE SOME NOOBS TO THE SITE COMING OVER ON THURS... THEY ARE CARDHOLDERS... AND WILL BEABLE TO GIVE SOME MORE OPS' ON WHAT THEY GET TO SAMPLE... CANT WAIT FOR THAT...!!! DB.~TLB!


neither can I....I feel so blessed.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

my apple trees are dropping a few apples, do you think i could blend or press these for their juice? what is your opinion on the best method?


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

i went ahead an pureed the apples and have the puree draining through a coffee filter, what im going for is the straight juice right, not the pulp, or do i want both, and what part of the process of growing is this ingredient most beneficial, i believe i heard its a good sub for molasses which is used during flowering but hopefully you can clear this up for me, ill have pics in a little we can compare


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> my apple trees are dropping a few apples, do you think i could blend or press these for their juice? what is your opinion on the best method?



YES THAT IS PROB. THE BEST.!!! WE JUST WANT THE JUICE.




brendon420 said:


> i went ahead an pureed the apples and have the puree draining through a coffee filter, what im going for is the straight juice right, not the pulp, or do i want both, and what part of the process of growing is this ingredient most beneficial, i believe i heard its a good sub for molasses which is used during flowering but hopefully you can clear this up for me, ill have pics in a little we can compare



GOOD IDEA FOR THE STRAIN,,, IVE BEEN USING IT IM THE BLM. SIDE BUT THE P, AND K NEED TO BE WATCHED OR A BURN... SAFE IS ABOUT THE 1/2C PER GAL. IM FINDING OUT!!! AND I WOULD GIVE THIS EVERY OTHIER WATERING IN THE BLM. STARTING ABOUT THE 4TH WK IN... GIVE THE PLANT TIME TO GET HER BLOOM ON... AND THEN HIT THE BITCH WITH AN APPLE..LOL ANYTIME. DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 24, 2008)

I know how to squish apples
HI HI THC...... miss me????
take a clean empty 5 gal bucket....
put a 5 gallon paint strainer in it. they come elastic an non 
elastic. line the inside of the empty bucket with that.
CORE the apples the seeds are not good.
run the apples in the food processer. till ya have mush.
dump em in the 5 with filter. let em just sit for about 30 min.
then you can run threw apple press or wring the bag out 
with your hands. trust me you will get the juice. and its easy


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

thank you kindly


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

never thought i would learn how to squish apples at riu, thank you, such an educational experience...

Now B.THC for your schoolin lol, IDK means I dont know.

Woot Woot- will be trying apple juice soon, just from the store, and probably in conjunction with low level molasses and only with half my plants to compare to only molasses, and both with recieve low levels of bloom terra flowering nute every 2 weeks till week 6. 

Entering week four as we speak.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 24, 2008)

For some odd reason my quoting wont work, so old school method here.



> I know how to squish apples
> HI HI THC...... miss me????
> take a clean empty 5 gal bucket....
> put a 5 gallon paint strainer in it. they come elastic an non
> ...


Go to walmart, or any grocery for that matter, and look into Simply Apple, Its pure pressed, not from concentrate.

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 8 fl. oz Amount per Serving Calories 120 Calories from Fat 0 *% Daily Value ** Total Fat 0g 0% Saturated Fat 0g 0% Cholesterol 0mg 0% Sodium 5mg 0% Potassium 250mg 7% Total Carbohydrate 30g 10% Dietary Fiber 0g 0% Sugars 28g Protein 0g 0% Magnesium 2% Est. Percent of Calories from:
*Fat* 0.0% *Carbs* 100.0% *Protein* 0.0% 

Calories in Simply Apple Apple Juice - Nutrition Facts, and Healthy Alternatives - The Daily Plate Calorie Counter

Thought it might save you some time to look into it.


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 26, 2008)

Quick observation after today's taste test with DB...WOW. Apple juice is for real folks. Sweet smooth smoke and couch lock to say the least. I can see an Apple Juice commercial with some of DB's porn in it right now! I would have to say without a doubt...2 big thumbs up!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude, I want to go to DB's house! You lucky bastard!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 27, 2008)

good to hear, i have about 16 oz of pure pressed apple juice frozen in my freezer waiting until the time comes, about much would be necessary for around 9-11 weeks of flowering?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 28, 2008)

Just Checking In, All Is Well...getting Ready For 4th Blowout Party, And Harv. Is Being Done As I Type... Well Taking A Break!!! Pic's Of This 1st Monster Coming To The Journal. As Soon As Poss... Db.~tlb! 

@ B~420, About 2 Gallons. To Start, Play It Safe Watch For Od' "yellowing" Go With About A Little Less Than 1/2 Cp. Per Gal. Every Othier Watering... Just My Thoughts, Dont Want You Killing Anything.!!! Db.!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow 2 gallons, thanks for the heads up i had no idea


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Just Checking In, All Is Well...getting Ready For 4th Blowout Party, And Harv. Is Being Done As I Type... Well Taking A Break!!! Pic's Of This 1st Monster Coming To The Journal. As Soon As Poss... Db.~tlb!
> 
> @ B~420, About 2 Gallons. To Start, Play It Safe Watch For Od' "yellowing" Go With About A Little Less Than 1/2 Cp. Per Gal. Every Othier Watering... Just My Thoughts, Dont Want You Killing Anything.!!! Db.!


Man...I got nervous when you hadn't posted in a couple days B !! I was going to give you a call today to see if everything was cool. But it looks like you havent been abducted by aliens so I'm feeling better now. Have a great weekend and cant wait to see some new porn !


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah! more porn!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

MY BAD WAY BEHIND, CHECK THE JOURNAL ME NOT LAZY!!! 

THE WHITE WIDOW HAS BEEN RECIEVING THE REG. DIET OF BLM. NUTES SHOWN, ALONG WITH THE APPLE JUICE AT THE 1/2C PER G. DOSE. EVERYOTHIER WATERING, WITH THE JUICE AND NUTES IS EVERY WATERING... WITCH SHE IS GETTING WATERED WITH NUTES EVERY 3 DAYS AND THIS SEEMS TO BE MOVING UP, AS SHE IS GROWING.!!! ENJOY! THE TRICH'S ON HER ARE EXPLODING OUT!!!
SHE'S AT THE 7WK MARK TODAY, AND THESE PICS WERE TAKEN ABOOT A HALF HOUR AGO, AND SHE SMELLS KILLHER! 


















SHE IS AROUND THE 2FOOT MARK, BUT IS WEDGED INBETWEEN A WIDOW ON HER LEFT AND A MONSTER ON HER RIGHT... "WOW TUFF CROWD"!!!












MORE PICS DIFF ANGLE'S
























SHE KINDA SQUISHED IN THERE, BUT HAS ENOUGH ROOM TO BREATH'






HER "GGUUTTSS" 






OFF TO THE JOURNAL FOR PORN ROUND 3 YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO THERE TOO!!!  AND REMEMBER ANYONE CAN POST COMMENT, OR EVEN JUST PICK ON CRIPLET!!!  
APPLEJUICE IS WORKING~ ME NO LIAR.!!! LOL COME CHECK P3

DB.~TLB!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow DB Apple Juice is King !!! Me lovey AJ long time...


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

_SLURP SLURP... 

_


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow!! She is looking wonderful!!! Glad to see her enjoying her apple juice. How long til harvest?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Wow!! She is looking wonderful!!! Glad to see her enjoying her apple juice. How long til harvest?


DB doesn't harvest, he just cuts the plant down and consumes in. Kinda like eating corn on the cob.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

grnman said:


> db Doesn't Harvest, He Just Cuts The Plant Down And Consumes It. Kinda Like Eating Corn On The Cob.
> 
> Bongsmilie


Nice To See U All. G' U Make Me Laugh.!!! 

She Is In Her 7th And Is A 12 Weeker. "bitck" Way To Long A Runner In The Blm. Side For Me. Db.~tlb!


----------



## FatTony420 (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha Thc your posts are so informative and funny at the same time. I will def try feeding my flowers with some apple juice. Ill make sure to post results. Subscribed


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Nice To See U All. G' U Make Me Laugh.!!!
> 
> She Is In Her 7th And Is A 12 Weeker. "bitck" Way To Long A Runner In The Blm. Side For Me. Db.~tlb!



Yo brother, check my thread!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

*SPLAT* another keyboard bites the dust....


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 9, 2008)

lol... spat. 

Hey B.THC- I am starting applejuice tomorrow as part of a "dense soil slow flush" kind of making it up as I go, but basically no nutes for the last three weeks only its first taste of apple juice at 1/2 cup p.g. and the usual molasses dose. Figure that will give it something to grow with as well as remove the bad taste in the three week period. 

what do you think? 
OB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

ob Cron Kenobi said:


> lol... Spat.
> 
> Hey B.thc- I Am Starting Applejuice Tomorrow As Part Of A "dense Soil Slow Flush" Kind Of Making It Up As I Go, But Basically No Nutes For The Last Three Weeks Only Its First Taste Of Apple Juice At 1/2 Cup P.g. And The Usual Molasses Dose. Figure That Will Give It Something To Grow With As Well As Remove The Bad Taste In The Three Week Period.
> 
> ...


the Apple Dose Sounds Great, I Would Watch It If Yur Also Going With The Mol. Aswell.!!! The K' Is My Concern... The Apple Will Do U Justice Without The Mol. Maybe Drop The Mol. To A Tickle Of Lessthan A 1/4 Tsp. With The Apple, Jmt's.
u Might Think Of The Last 2wks -v- 3. 12 Days Is What All Of Me Books Have Rec.'ed And Ive Gotten Away With 7, But 12 Is Perfect... Db.~tlb! 

to See Can One Be Run Old School, And One With The Apple.??? Mix.!!!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

Check out the Pyro table @ DB's 4th O July Party...Sick Arsenal [email protected]#$%














WOWOWEEWAA


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

damn yall!!! I thought us hicks like to blow up shit!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> damn yall!!! I thought us hicks like to blow up shit!!!


everybody likes a good explosion! not just for us hicks anymore


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 11, 2008)

HOLLY SMOKES ROCKEY!!!
thats more then the little town I live near had to blast off.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, REALY HAPPY TO SEE SO MANY PPL. USING AND CATCHING ON TO THE APPLE JUICE...!!!  MY APG'S FOR BEING A SLACKER ON UPDATES HERE, CHECK THE JOURNAL, I HAVEN'T BEEN SITTING AROUND... ...!!! OK THE SITTING PART YES, BUT IVE BEEN ALL AROUND.!!!

OK. BIDNESS' SHE IS DOING AWSOME AS U WILL SEE, THERE IS ALSO A NEW CAM. TRICK, THIS HAS NOT BEEN SHOPPED, AT ALL...JUST ME AND THE CAM, NO FX USED AT ALL.!!! SHE HAS BEEN GETTING HER REG. DOSE OF THE GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM", ALONG WITH THE APPLE EVERY OTHIER WATERING AT THE .5 CUP PER GAL. DOSE, THE OTHIER TIMES IS ETHIER STRAIGHT NUTES OR A BUMP OF THE MOLASSES AT THE LESS THAN .25 TSP PER GAL. DOSE.

KUSHY' CAME OVER TODAY AND WHEN WE WERE IN THE BLM. SIDE I NOTICED A SWEATER SMELL TO HER THAN HER SIS' MONSTER, STANDING NEXT TO HER, NOT ON THIS TREATMENT, AND THAT HER BUDS WERE DENSE LIKE INDI BUD, AND SHE' IS MORE TO THE SATIVA SIDE OF THINGS. ALSO, THIS MAY BE DUE TO SUMMER TEMPS, BUT I THINK SHE WILL BE FINISHED IN LESS TIME THAN, HER OTHIER SIS', THE MOM... PIC'S OF HER SHOWN IN JOURNAL. THE LAST THING I HAVE NOTICED IS THAT THE TRICH'S ON HER AND THE MONSTER, BOTH OR ALL THAT HAVE RECIEVED THE APPLE TREATMENT HAVE THE TRICHS' COMING FROM THE FAN LEAF AND EVEN THE STEM ON THE FAN. ???? WTF.... AND ON A FINAL NOTE, I WAS READING ONE OF ME BOOKS THE OTHIER DAY AND NOTICED THE MAKE UP OF THE THREE DIFF. TRICH'S THE CANNA. PLANT MAKES... I FEEL IM SEEING MORE OF THE CAPITAT-STALKED GLANDULAR TRICHOME, *-V-* THE BUBLOUS OR THE CAPITATE-SISSILE. I KINDA CAME TO THIS CONCLUSION, SEEING MICROSCOPIC PIC'S OF MY TRICH'S ON BOTH STRAINS OF PLANT., BUT NOT BEING PLANT GUY, I JUST DONT KNOW... SO IF ANY WOULD LIKE TO CHIME IN ON THIS. "NUTT~E" ANY WORDS I KNOW U GOT QUIT THE BOT. BOOK COLECTION. WELL ENJOY THE PIC'S AND U WILL KNOW THE SPEC. ONE'S 

ENJOY, AND SP'S ON.......................................................!
LIGHTS~ CAM.~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ACTION'


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HEY OUT THERE, REALY HAPPY TO SEE SO MANY PPL. USING AND CATCHING ON TO THE APPLE JUICE...!!!  MY APG'S FOR BEING A SLACKER ON UPDATES HERE, CHECK THE JOURNAL, I HAVEN'T BEEN SITTING AROUND... ...!!! OK THE SITTING PART YES, BUT IVE BEEN ALL AROUND.!!!
> 
> OK. BIDNESS' SHE IS DOING AWSOME AS U WILL SEE, THERE IS ALSO A NEW CAM. TRICK, THIS HAS NOT BEEN SHOPPED, AT ALL...JUST ME AND THE CAM, NO FX USED AT ALL.!!! SHE HAS BEEN GETTING HER REG. DOSE OF THE GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM", ALONG WITH THE APPLE EVERY OTHIER WATERING AT THE .5 CUP PER GAL. DOSE, THE OTHIER TIMES IS ETHIER STRAIGHT NUTES OR A BUMP OF THE MOLASSES AT THE LESS THAN .25 TSP PER GAL. DOSE.
> 
> ...


 
Poncho.............<check>..............keyboard splash gaurd......<check>........Clean undies...........<check>..........Looks like i'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

OK THE PIC'S






SHE'S AROUND THE 2FOOT MARK.


















LET THE PORN========OH! "BEGIN"!


































































OK NEW CAM. TRICK TIME.... THIS IS NOT PHOTOSHOPED.!!!




































ALRIGHT ALL CAUGHT-UP...ANY QUESTIONS OR COMM'S U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW THERE ALLWAYS WELCOME...  DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

god damn man...... fuck I gotta take that shit in for a minute.... heavy shit! BTW Im still standing up and clapping! You gotta make hash with those man!!!!!!! Ill even bring or ship my bags up if ya dont wanna throw the change out right now!! but you have way to much on those leaves and stems not to!! Is that strain or the apple juice or combonation or what????? so glad I have learned to aim away when I look at this thread! props brotha!
HHM~~TLB


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 22, 2008)

Once again My hat is off to tha MAster !!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, thats some sex right there.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks all.... See that i have run this with two diff. Strains, and both have reacted to the treatment with the apple in the same way. The ones not on it have less of these moster type trich' witch ive been reading holds the lions share of the thc were after... Mary' in the book we share by jc' go to page 287, section 2 chap. 11~ this page i ran across the othier day, and was looking at my pic's zoomed in the pc to "no phucking way"!!! Had the book open and then surfed the hag3-5 pic's and all the same, when looking at the last harv. The #3 monster with the apple flush exploded with a longer flush than her sis's, its all there in the pics... Im just not that expert college grad bot. Person that can really say so... But the smoke, itself is smoother, sweater, and will bang u in yur head' deep'! The legs' of the high are like the energizer da bunny! Its just keeps going and going and going.... U will see in just a couple weeks mister. Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 23, 2008)

It is my understanding that the area of the trichome containing the most desirable THC is where the stalk meets the bulbous gland. But it is also true that you can have awesome weed that gets you stoned to the bejesus that isn't covered in trichs and you can have trich-covered weed that barely gets you high.... any ideas on why this might be so?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Dam u e' i thought u would have the answer mister' agreed tho'. Ima say strain poss. Cause ive smoked some of what yur saying... It sucked and was so killer to smell and look at.. But nothing!!! More research needed for sure. Db.


----------



## email468 (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Dam u e' i thought u would have the answer mister' agreed tho'. Ima say strain poss. Cause ive smoked some of what yur saying... It sucked and was so killer to smell and look at.. But nothing!!! More research needed for sure. Db.


maybe it has something to do with the type of trichome? i really don't know... i would like to know!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

I do notice alot more trich's present when the apple is used -v- the molasses, even. But for sure somthing is happening...!!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

Well if the strain is 18% it'll get you high triches or not right? 
So maybe trichs really are only something that happens under certain conditions......
do they serve a purpose to the plant? 
If so you take the element out that causes the need and then no trichs?

What if they are actually little sucker feet that allow weed to move when we're not looking...........stupid stuffed animals.........little porcelain faced dolls.........all have this power. Maybe they have recruited MARIJUANA!!!!!!!!!

 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



Maybe when the plant itself is full of thc.............the trichs are like camel humps maybe?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

MAN U BETTER PASS THAT, B4 U FALL THE HELL DOWN... PUFF PUFF.... WTF~? PUFF PUFF!..................................................................................PASS.

OH YA~ LOOK ITS THE CARE BEARS. ALL GIGGLEY THE GREEN ONE IS ME FAVORITE.!!! KISS TOO! WOW THIS IS SOME GOOD SHT. BW'


----------



## email468 (Jul 23, 2008)

that's the fucked up thing.. supposedly trichomes are the only parts of the plant that contain the desirable THC.


----------



## email468 (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I do notice alot more trich's present when the apple is used -v- the molasses, even. But for sure somthing is happening...!!!!


i figured the apple/molasses/carb-sugar boost helps an already awesome trich-covered bud even better (or more correctly - allowing the bud to live up to its genetic potential).

I don't think the apple juice (or sugar boost) help one of those plants with the fucked up trichomes - what do you think?


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey BD, I am interested in your applejuice experiments. I have an apple tree in my garden and the apples will probably be ripe in a few weeks. Can I use the juice from these? And, how would I get juice out of an apple? It's not as easy as squeezing like you would an orange or lemon is it?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Hey BD, I am interested in your applejuice experiments. I have an apple tree in my garden and the apples will probably be ripe in a few weeks. Can I use the juice from these? And, how would I get juice out of an apple? It's not as easy as squeezing like you would an orange or lemon is it?



check back like at least 10 pages mrs, tells how to press a apple.. if I remember right...


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks HHM.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

let me know if ya cant find it, Ill find it and link it for ya.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> I know how to squish apples
> HI HI THC...... miss me????
> take a clean empty 5 gal bucket....
> put a 5 gallon paint strainer in it. they come elastic an non
> ...


here it is bmad


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks HHM
Yeah i found it with the search tool at the top. thanks though. That will be handy. When should I think of starting? I have heard some people adding molasses when they are only 2 weeks into flowering, is that right?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

thats a question for the folk that know more than me... but rest assured someone will answer... Im out folks! good growing all


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 24, 2008)

Bmad' it can be used as a flush, instead of the mol. And it can be used like the mol. During the bloom portion of the show... I would start it asap if yur in the blm. On the end... A safe dose is bump yur jugs of nutes with about 1/4cup, per gallon... If u like u can alternate between the mol. And apple everyothier watering, that has worked as well. Db~tlb! 
anytime.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 24, 2008)

I am crazy and have been doing mol since flowering. And Have been using Applejuice very recently in conjunction with mol at quite high rates- with no burn, no problems. One half cup per gallon of Applejuice mixed with one Tablespoon per gallon of molasses and a mix of ClearX flushing additive. My plants have really seemed to enjoy it. I cant wait to see the effect the apple juice has in smoke and in finishing it. I have only given a couple of Applejuice solutions as I have only just begun to flush. 

But back on the tric convo, i was gonna ask if the crowd has seen marijuana mans UV Thc and Me video- because he breaks down the science behind the crystals, and describes how it is turned from Cbn and CBd along with 3 other CB's into only just the 3- Cbn Cbd and Thc- he hypothosizes a couple solutions, but mostly his analysis on the science of crystals is relevant to this thread. Check it out if you havent already, its long- but its one of the best 'science reports' of the plant i have found, and again his hypothesis is worth testing in and of itself. 

heres the link:
YouTube - THC, UVB and Me
ob


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks DB.
I will get some balckstrap ASAP then my apple tree is nowhere near ripe yet so that can wait for the flush in the final couple of weeks flower.

Yes OB I saw that video, I am doing an experiment with a UVB light as a result of that and a discussion with somebody. (see pic's)


I am keeping the UVB next to the same plant in the same spot for the whole period to see if it has more trics or better potency.
I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

OK GANG...SHE'S BEING FLUSHED AND HAS FOR THE LAST WK...!
THE WIDOW HAG6 IS ON HER 71~ST. DAY OR END OF THE 10TH WK.
SHE IS THICK LIKE AN INDICA' WITCH DOES SURPRISE ME! CANT WAIT TO TASTE HER!

HERE'S SOME NOW SHOTS OF HER' I PROB. WILL GET A BIT OVER A ZIP OFF HER EASY! 

JUST A TOUCH UNDER THE 3'






LETS TURN THIS GIRL AROUND FOR US!!! 
























OK, LETS ROLL IN ON HER COLA'


















AND HER TOP! .






OK SPLASH GUARDS' ON.... I LEARNED HOW TO MAKE THE CAM. TALK TO THE PC~! SO THE PORN IS GOING TO BE GETTING REALLY REALLY CRAZY FROM HERE ON OUT... SO SP' ON AND ENJOY!!!  DB.~






























HOLD ON THIS NEXT CORNER IS SHARP'.............
























THESE PICS' "WHAT CAN I SAY"  MMMMMM! PUFF PUFF...PASS












THIS ONE I THOUGHT WAS JUST "THATS IT"! "JUST"
























OK'.........THE BRIDGE IS UP', IMA TRY AND JUMP IT!........."HOLD ON"!!!






























MAN'...........WE MADE IT! EVERYONE CLEAR OUT THERE SHORTS "ITS STARTING TO SMELL.  "
OK WERE ALMOST THERE! COUPLE MORE CORNERS'
























OK "THE YARD"! AND WERE THERE.... SO WHAT, U ALL THINKING"???

HOW ABOUT A VOTE... I HAVE AN AK47! AND A BLACK BERRY WIDOW!
BOTH JUST WENT INTO BLM. A COUPLE DAYS AGO... SO WITCH ONE SHOULD BE THE HAG7 "OF THE APPLE" U PICK! AND I'LL RUN IT'!!!

HOPE ALL ARE HAVING FUN AND A NICE EVE. THOUGHT AN UPDATE B4 SHE GETS CHOPPED IN THE NEXT WK OR SO! WOULD BE GOOD.!!!
  DB. ~ TLB!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 30, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> OK GANG...SHE'S BEING FLUSHED AND HAS FOR THE LAST WK...!
> THE WIDOW HAG6 IS ON HER 71~ST. DAY OR END OF THE 10TH WK.
> SHE IS THICK LIKE AN INDICA' WITCH DOES SURPRISE ME! CANT WAIT TO TASTE HER!
> 
> ...


kiss-ass wow......


Just wow.......


    

Me thinks you should go with the black berry!!!! That and the apple would taste delicious!

Sweetness is the only girl i have so she'll be getting the AJ!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 30, 2008)

dang how much total apple juice did ya feed her.....total.
and how big was she when you started 12/12... thats a lot of 
fat sweet looking bud.

{really like the little pic in da red box. know dem babys anywheres}lol


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 30, 2008)

wow db, you never seize to amaze me man, really top quality stuff you produce, starting from your grow room, plants, and then to the pics. awesome man!!!! i would like to have the original sized pic of the "thats it" pic, its truly amazing and it would look awesome on my badass lcd widescreen. pretty please


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 31, 2008)

just read all the thread..and damn THC thats kool shit..im on my 2nd week of bloom and im useing molasses the whole way..1tblsp per gal in my ebb hydro..i like your "steee-low" and will be watching..good luck be safe and...p.s. those buds look yummmy


----------



## pigpen (Jul 31, 2008)

great show DB I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> kiss-ass wow......
> 
> 
> Just wow.......
> ...


SEEING THAT U ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT VOTED!... THAT'S ONE FOR THE BBW1. AK~0... THANKS FOR THE HIT! "SUN"! LOL 




MrsMcGreggor said:


> dang how much total apple juice did ya feed her.....total.
> and how big was she when you started 12/12... thats a lot of
> fat sweet looking bud.
> 
> {really like the little pic in da red box. know dem babys anywheres}lol


WHEN SHE GOES DOWN, AND IS DRYING... THIS GIVES ME TIME FOR HER RUN DOWN BIO' AND ALL QUESTIONS SHOULD BE ANSWERED THEN.
SO'.... WHAT DID U SEE' LOL! ???



JayDRO said:


> wow db, you never seize to amaze me man, really top quality stuff you produce, starting from your grow room, plants, and then to the pics. awesome man!!!! i would like to have the original sized pic of the "thats it" pic, its truly amazing and it would look awesome on my badass lcd widescreen. pretty please


LOL THANKS MAN... ITS ON ITS WAY, I WILL POST IT HERE AND SEND IT TO YOU!



MEANGREEN69 said:


> just read all the thread..and damn THC thats kool shit..im on my 2nd week of bloom and im useing molasses the whole way..1tblsp per gal in my ebb hydro..i like your "steee-low" and will be watching..good luck be safe and...p.s. those buds look yummmy


THANKS FOR COMING OVER, AND WELCOME TO RIU'... IF U NEED ANYTHING, ME PM BOX IS ALLWAYS OPEN, AND I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YUR PORN... "GOT PIC"!!! WERE PORN WHORE'S HERE ON THE "TLB"!!!
LOL! I SEE YUR IN LV. I GREW UP @ DI AND EASTERN. GRAD. FROM VALLEY~HIGH' AND BOY WERE WE!!! LOL HEHEHEHEHE! 



pigpen said:


> great show DB I enjoyed the ride.


THANK U SIR'...U LOOKED A BIT SCARED WHEN WE HIT THAT BRIDGE, "YOU OK"...!??? I THINK DA BUNNY IS POURING U A DRINK NOW! "LET GO OF THE ARM REST" "WERE THERE".....PP' !!! LOL   DB.~TLB!  

THANKS ALL FOR SUPPORT AND POSTING.... 

PUFF PUFF...............PASS!  AND A GOOD MORN. TO ALL!


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

There's no survey to vote! But i would vote BB also.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

U know im tarded... But i read and am not a scanner... And have the shoe off so i can count to two and ahalf!!! So now thats 
2~bbw and 0~ ak........... Dam' now the othier slipper has to come off!

Good morn. Nice to see u on! Db.~


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 31, 2008)

I have smell-o- vision. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

OK HERE'S THE REQUESTED PICKS'..............!
FULL.





"IT"!






LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR U....???


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I have smell-o- vision. VV


HOW IS THIS............??? ARE U ON THE COOKIE' LOL DB.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

dang was going to give ya a morning hug and ya almost poked my eye out with that GIANT bud shot.....
thats sweet... really sweet...
iwannacookie


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HOW IS THIS............??? ARE U ON THE COOKIE' LOL DB.~


 
Speaking of cookie.......Shorty dropped balls yesterday leaving only sweetness to bask in the 400w of sexy.

I'll prob. be taking Droopy out tmrw, and Shorty out later this weekend.....Question is.....should the plants be dry before i make the butter or can i just toss them in ?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

I would flush, them to ride them of nutes and clorifill' "sp?' dry them and then bake away!!! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I would flush, them to ride them of nutes and clorifill' "sp?' dry them and then bake away!!! Lol db.~tlb!


 
How long should i flush for?


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> OK HERE'S THE REQUESTED PICKS'..............!
> FULL.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about VV's smell-o-vision.
I seem to be getting erect-o-vision.
Maybe I'm getting a better signal!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Man, they look good enough to eat


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> How long should i flush for?


12 DAYS IS IN ALL THE BOOKS...HAVE DONE 7 BUT I WOULD GO 12



Barking Mad said:


> Not sure about VV's smell-o-vision.
> I seem to be getting erect-o-vision.
> Maybe I'm getting a better signal!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Man, they look good enough to eat


LMFAO!!! THAT DOES SOUND LIKE A BETTER SIGNAL!  DB.~TLB! 

THANKS FOR THE POSTS ALL!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> 12 DAYS IS IN ALL THE BOOKS...HAVE DONE 7 BUT I WOULD GO 12


 
Wouldn't i have to worry about them popping and spreading there man juice everywhere?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

I want cookievision


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a good question...hmmm? Is there a room with window light that is secure and away from the othiers... If so put there and flush away! I would dry and clip them away too!...

Cookie vision coming soon to a post near you!!!.........!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> I want cookievision


You can share mine Bunny foo foo!



B. THC R+D said:


> That is a good question...hmmm? Is there a room with window light that is secure and away from the othiers... If so put there and flush away! I would dry and clip them away too!...
> 
> Cookie vision coming soon to a post near you!!!.........!!!


I might be able to set it in the Florida room, but i don't know how the GF will feel.........Will the chlorophyll and nutes be held in with the butter/fat? Or are they water soluble?


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> You can share mine Bunny foo foo!
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to set it in the Florida room, but i don't know how the GF will feel.........Will the chlorophyll and nutes be held in with the butter/fat? Or are they water soluble?


you can see the chlorophyl coloring everything green - but the nutrients should have been flushed before harvest...


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> you can see the chlorophyl coloring everything green - but the nutrients should have been flushed before harvest...


Ive only used nutes twice in four waterings. They're males for cookies. will it still make big difference? I just don't want them to taste nasty


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Ive only used nutes twice in four waterings. They're males for cookies. will it still make big difference? I just don't want them to taste nasty


Males? Couldn't tell you - I use fem seeds so no males.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> Males? Couldn't tell you - I use fem seeds so no males.


Yeah its my bagseed i tossed in there. 2 m 1 f.............DB will no flush effect the cooooookies? I don't want to screw up your cookies!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just think about flav. So do the best u can,,, this is yur 1st batch and the fine tuning and know how, will come for 2-3-4-5-6-7-8 some cookies.  db.~


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I was just think about flav. So do the best u can,,, this is yur 1st batch and the fine tuning and know how, will come for 2-3-4-5-6-7-8 some cookies.  db.~


Plus all the other things in there should overpower any chlorophyl taste - plus you're cooking them - that should whack some of the green taste too i'd think.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I was just think about flav. So do the best u can,,, this is yur 1st batch and the fine tuning and know how, will come for 2-3-4-5-6-7-8 some cookies.  db.~





email468 said:


> Plus all the other things in there should overpower any chlorophyl taste - plus you're cooking them - that should whack some of the green taste too i'd think.


 
Thanks guys!!!!! I'll post up some pics of everyone tonight. . . . . .maybe from that we can get an idea when i need to get him out!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 31, 2008)

hi B. i am running a few soil plants and will try this on one.

as for which plant should be appled i think the black berry it just sounds like a match made in eden. 

i must admit i have not read all this thread i have only scanned throgh but the plants look awsome b.

Wonder if it would work with grape, cramberry or snosberry?


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 31, 2008)

hay b. you ever read that post HOW NOT TO GROW?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 31, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> hay b. you ever read that post HOW NOT TO GROW?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I never have read that.... I lived it for a couple yrs when i started.!!!

Greenie' think of the bong hits she could "rifle" down! Lol


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I never have read that.... I lived it for a couple yrs when i started.!!!
> 
> Greenie' think of the bong hits she could "rifle" down! Lol


oh man - if you've never read this - prepare to laugh!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

That is way too funny!!! We really should help the noob section alot more on the tlb'!!! Lmfao! To tears db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> That is way too funny!!! We really should help the noob section alot more on the tlb'!!! Lmfao! To tears db.~tlb!


i used to all the time ... i think i'll pass.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

So what sets u off... Besides the stupid panic questions.!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So what sets u off... Besides the stupid panic questions.!


there are plenty of knowledgeable growers already helping them. and i am getting tired of arguing with douchenozzles over silly shit.

i can handle most any new grower questions - and even the panic attacks. The only attitude that will cause me to stop helping is when they feel like i am obligated to help or when they are rude. 

i think i am more like - taking a break from scanning the new grower forums - in fact i keep up with subscribed threads and that is about it.

Though i always respond to PM requests for help and my journals (and numerous other posts) are out there for folks willing to look.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Totaly agreed! Ive been kinda doing the same thing! But the list of sub's is getting way big, am sure yurs is even bigger!... By the time ive run thru it... Im wasted! And have to give the hands a break.!!!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Totaly agreed! Ive been kinda doing the same thing! But the list of sub's is getting way big, am sure yurs is even bigger!... By the time ive run thru it... Im wasted! And have to give the hands a break.!!!


i've unsubscribed from a lot. i'm only subscribed to grow-related threads and very few of those.

but i had to make time for the other forum i frequent too. in fact, i spend far more time there than here.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Well u moon lighting little "beach"... Im not there im here! So that makes this a better place! Lol!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> i've unsubscribed from a lot. i'm only subscribed to grow-related threads and very few of those.
> 
> but i had to make time for the other forum i frequent too. in fact, i spend far more time there than here.





B. THC R+D said:


> Well u moon lighting little "beach"... Im not there im here! So that makes this a better place! Lol!


 
Well thank you both for helping my noob ass out!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Well thank you both for helping my noob ass out!


it really isn't a problem man - i love helping new growers. it is just other less-than-knowledgeable and/or less-than-polite folks makes our jobs tougher.

but it really is my pleasure helping - in fact we should thank you for getting into growing!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Yur diff. Blazin... U didn't have a dixie cup in yur hand going "a pound" right!??? Lol db.~


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well u moon lighting little "beach"... Im not there im here! So that makes this a better place! Lol!


yep - let me know if/when you get my PM response - want to make sure it gets to you.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> it really isn't a problem man - i love helping new growers. it is just other less-than-knowledgeable and/or less-than-polite folks makes our jobs tougher.


I try never to look a gift horse in the mouth!



email468 said:


> but it really is my pleasure helping - in fact we should thank you for getting into growing!


You guys have made the transition a lot easier!!!! 
Sooooo symbiotic relationship......i'll feed off your knowledge and then someday maybe you guys can try *my* cookies!!



B. THC R+D said:


> Yur diff. Blazin... U didn't have a dixie cup in yur hand going "a pound" right!??? Lol db.~


LOL! Naaa but i am going to try and get at least 5 oz dry!!!!!! That is my goal!!!!

So the branches that come from the bottom and then come up to the light.....those are going to be secondary colas? If so, including the main one, i'll have 13! So that'll produce a good bit yeah?


PS-you gotta be alittle different to kick it with the TLB crew!!!!

kiss-ass


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Sooooo symbiotic relationship......i'll feed off your knowledge and then someday maybe you guys can try *my* cookies!!


that's it right here (and my goal to overgrow the world).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

That should produce a good bit,,,yes! But keep in mind "shrinkage" and water loss! There killers! To weight! Db.~


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> that's it right here (and my goal to overgrow the world).


Shit yeah!!!!!! Hopefully this bill they're trying to make will go through! That would be the start!!!! 

Please replublicans.......trust me it really isn't bad for you.........don't mind your investments............you could think of the regular people....kiss-ass.......please??? lol


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Shit yeah!!!!!! Hopefully this bill they're trying to make will go through! That would be the start!!!!
> 
> Please replublicans.......trust me it really isn't bad for you.........don't mind your investments............you could think of the regular people....kiss-ass.......please??? lol


don't want to go down any political road but my feeling is we should hold both sides of the aisle (both democrats and republicans) accountable. I mean the pres might be a republican but the congress sure isn't.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> That should produce a good bit,,,yes! But keep in mind "shrinkage" and water loss! There killers! To weight! Db.~


 
yeah i know. If i can manage to harvest enough, i'd be really interested in trying 2-3 different dry/cure methods.....I was thinking slow cure, water cure, and Dry ice........mostly slow cure just so i don't screw a bunch of my stash!

Opinions?


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> yeah i know. If i can manage to harvest enough, i'd be really interested in trying 2-3 different dry/cure methods.....I was thinking slow cure, water cure, and Dry ice........mostly slow cure just so i don't screw a bunch of my stash!
> 
> Opinions?


yep... my opinion is to save the experimental cures for when you don't mind losing it. another words, only experiment on what you'd be willing to throw (or give) away.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Well im off to the gro shop,,, wish me luck~!

It really is yur call on the harv. Ive only done the slow cure dry method! But will watch u........??? Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well im off to the gro shop,,, wish me luck~!
> 
> It really is yur call on the harv. Ive only done the slow cure dry method! But will watch u........??? Lol db.~tlb!


that means... i recommend the slow cure but if you want to take a chance on fucking your shit up - i'll watch!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> don't want to go down any political road but my feeling is we should hold both sides of the aisle (both democrats and republicans) accountable. I mean the pres might be a republican but the congress sure isn't.


 
Well put! And you are right.........honestly if anybody is to blame....i'd say the inventer/owner of Dupont is most to blame!!

You know what i thought of??????? Getting mythbusters to do a show on hemp!!!!!!!!!!! 
I amaze myself sometimes!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well im off to the gro shop,,, wish me luck~!
> 
> It really is yur call on the harv. Ive only done the slow cure dry method! But will watch u........??? Lol db.~tlb!


 good luck!



email468 said:


> that means... i recommend the slow cure but if you want to take a chance on fucking your shit up - i'll watch!


Thats what i figured....Since i am planning on a large yeild i figured i could experiment with only like a half oz per (1/2oz dry ice, 1/2oz water) That way if i mess up......well my mom isn't particular and as long as it helps her fibermyalgea she's good!


----------



## Medijuana Man (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey saw your post and noticed you are in PDX. I went to a cardholders meeting a few weeks ago. Wow, what a puff!


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Well put! And you are right.........honestly if anybody is to blame....i'd say the inventer/owner of Dupont is most to blame!!
> 
> You know what i thought of??????? Getting mythbusters to do a show on hemp!!!!!!!!!!!
> I amaze myself sometimes!


that's a great idea and yep - hearst, dupont, and anslinger are to blame for the current state of affairs when it comes to the "devil's weed".


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 1, 2008)

Medijuana Man said:


> Hey saw your post and noticed you are in PDX. I went to a cardholders meeting a few weeks ago. Wow, what a puff!
> 
> I need some hook up real bad. If you can help please call me ////////////
> or send me email //////////////


 
Hey bud, welcome to RIU....I would prolly edit your post....giving out personal info like that prolly not the best idea......You can always send DB a private message. Thats a lot more discrete.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 1, 2008)

lol never give ur phone number on a marijuana growing site. talk about ignorance


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

Medijuana Man said:


> Hey saw your post and noticed you are in PDX. I went to a cardholders meeting a few weeks ago. Wow, what a puff!
> 
> I need some hook up real bad. If you can help please call me *DELETED*
> or send me email *DELETED*


you may have your card but discretion is still necessary since it is still illegal at the Federal level!


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 1, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> lol never give ur phone number on a marijuana growing site. talk about ignorance


Not only that but it looks like we have his full name now. Thanks Clark !


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> that means... i recommend the slow cure but if you want to take a chance on fucking your shit up - i'll watch!


WAY TO THROW ME UNDER THE BUS "NOW WHO'S DRIVING"??? I CANT TELL A GROWN MAN "WHORE" HOW TO DO HIS "STASH" BUT IF I SEE, SOMETHING OUT THERE..."LIKE LB'S SIG" THEN I WILL HIT HIM WITH A WTF!... BUT UNTILL THEN! IF'IN IVE HEARD OF IT BUT NOT TRIED IT...WELL HE CAN TRY IT FOR THE BOTH OF US!!! AND I WILL LINK IT AND LEARN MYSELF! POKEY! 



email468 said:


> you may have your card but discretion is still necessary since it is still illegal at the Federal level!


THEN I GUESS THAT WOULD MAKE THEM BREAK THE CONSTITUTION... SEEING THEY GAVE THE STATES THE RIGHT TO GOVERN THEMSELVES!
WAY BACK!..................... THERE FOR "THEY" WOULD BE "BREAKING" A BIGGER LAW, AND I WOULD HAVE TO MAKE A CITIZENS ARREST ON THERE ASS, AND CONFINSCATE THAT PURTY "LIT" UP CAR!!! LIKE A SIEZIER FOR BEING "BONNER'S" LOL! YA! WHAT HE SAID'....WHY THANK U DIRTBAG!... 



masterkushner said:


> Not only that but it looks like we have his full name now. Thanks Clark !


GRIZWALD" ???? MAN DID U SEE HIM JUMP THAT "FAMILY TRUCKSTER"...WOW IMA DO THAT WITH THE BUS! .... DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I reported the post to see if we could get it outa here...as not to have the phone lines in pdx get blown out!!! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 1, 2008)

Doc I love reading your post I just wish I could understad what you are saying lol
Still sitten high in my book


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WAY TO THROW ME UNDER THE BUS "NOW WHO'S DRIVING"??? I CANT TELL A GROWN MAN "WHORE" HOW TO DO HIS "STASH" BUT IF I SEE, SOMETHING OUT THERE..."LIKE LB'S SIG" THEN I WILL HIT HIM WITH A WTF!... BUT UNTILL THEN! IF'IN IVE HEARD OF IT BUT NOT TRIED IT...WELL HE CAN TRY IT FOR THE BOTH OF US!!! AND I WILL LINK IT AND LEARN MYSELF! POKEY!


He knows I was teasing ... with a funny warning (I hope). We always welcome experiments! 


B. THC R+D said:


> THEN I GUESS THAT WOULD MAKE THEM BREAK THE CONSTITUTION... SEEING THEY GAVE THE STATES THE RIGHT TO GOVERN THEMSELVES!
> WAY BACK!..................... THERE FOR "THEY" WOULD BE "BREAKING" A BIGGER LAW, AND I WOULD HAVE TO MAKE A CITIZENS ARREST ON THERE ASS, AND CONFINSCATE THAT PURTY "LIT" UP CAR!!! LIKE A SIEZIER FOR BEING "BONNER'S" LOL! YA! WHAT HE SAID'....WHY THANK U DIRTBAG!...


 Don't even get me fuckin' started ... just have three words: Hearst, DuPont, Anslinger. I call them asshole1, assholeA, and asshole,first. I didn't want to go 1,2,3 or A,B,C cause they are all equally assholes.



B. THC R+D said:


> GRIZWALD" ???? MAN DID U SEE HIM JUMP THAT "FAMILY TRUCKSTER"...WOW IMA DO THAT WITH THE BUS! .... DB.~TLB!


You think you hate it now - but wait til you drive it ... right SPARKY??


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 1, 2008)

You think you hate it now - but wait til you drive it ... right SPARKY??[/quote]

But it has the optional Rally Fun Pack ....Honky Lips !!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow there might be more to this apple juice thing after all.

i went to my local hydro shop today and ended up talking to one of the workers there he was like a chemist knew his stuff inside out, when i said about using apple juice as a flush he was interested and reeled off a load about a chemical that apple's have in them that the plant requires in abundance near the end of flowering. 

so what you not telling us B. you got a Diploma in chemistry?

i will be trying this for sure on one or two of my soil plants.


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> Wow there might be more to this apple juice thing after all.
> 
> i went to my local hydro shop today and ended up talking to one of the workers there he was like a chemist knew his stuff inside out, when i said about using apple juice as a flush he was interested and reeled off a load about a chemical that apple's have in them that the plant requires in abundance near the end of flowering.
> 
> ...


did he happen to mention Ethylene? It is a hormone commonly used to hasten the ripening of fruits. Bananas produce a shitload of it when ripening/browning (some folks even put bananas in with their plants). you can google it if you want. 

most ripening fruit produce it (and can use it so the process fuels itself).

so combine this hormone with the plants craving for simple carbs (sugars) during flowering and yes! B. really knows his stuff!

but the results speak for themselves


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

no i think it began with a P but it was way over my head. he went in to chemical reactions that take place in the plant at that time and how the chemical is used in that possess next time i am there i will ask him to write it down.

also ask about the bannanannannnanna religion he was beyond dubious about it helping to feminize but said there might be something in helping the plant to ripen quicker. as you said Email because of the Ethylene.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe o yes I BELIEVE....
{sorry its a religious thing}
but my babys been eatting 2 bannanas a week each lattely. started out with less.
and apple juice now aswell... they are happy... and ended up with a lot of gals just 1 boy.
but dumped all but 2 cuz i dident need that many.


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> no i think it began with a P but it was way over my head. he went in to chemical reactions that take place in the plant at that time and how the chemical is used in that possess next time i am there i will ask him to write it down.
> 
> also ask about the bannanannannnanna religion he was beyond dubious about it helping to feminize but said there might be something in helping the plant to ripen quicker. as you said Email because of the Ethylene.


it wasn't phosphorous was it? that's the P in NPK.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

i think i would have recognised that one.
it could have been this Pantothenic acid


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

yes just read it and i remember him saying some thing about moving carb's around or something


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> i think i would have recognised that one.
> it could have been this Pantothenic acid


cool! thanks for the link and the info. if you remember and have the opportunity - maybe you can find out how the plant would get this in the wild. Or alternative sources.

thanks again!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

*pantothenic acid* Vitamin B3 (see VITAMIN), a water-soluble vitamin synthesized by green plants and micro-organisms, but not by animals, for which it is an essential dietary requirement. It forms part of the structure of the key metabolic compound coenzyme A.

there has been experiments here is one

http://www.pnas.org/content/21/6/301.full.pdf

Have fun with it


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Lmao.... The best mistakes, can turn into the greatest things....man the wife has to work all day so i can be on for a bit when mini'me goes for his nap,,, i am going over all this a few times... I no way is this convo. Over...its just getting started. And a thank u to the kulan, and e' for there knowledge and support! If my eye's got any bigger they would swollow my ears... Lol! Couldn't be happier with this thread! Wow! Were doing it'..........................................!!!  db.~tlb!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 2, 2008)

B. i was a bit dubious to start with, but now with the science explained as well as you having the results of testing. i think this is one of those mallassas moments in growing history and i am glad i am along for the ride.

this could be your growing legacy. 

Well Done B.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 2, 2008)

i am starting to think we should grow in fruit salad. lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> i am starting to think we should grow in fruit salad. lol


you even get a hug from me for that one that was good... 
Im still giggling.............


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the  Mrs M


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 4, 2008)

*Since MrsMcGreggor's Not Around *
*I Wanna Send You A Sample Of Some*
*Real Bud Porn....*

*Whatcha Mean Dat Ain't Bud Porn.......*
*Give It To Da Widows N Watch Em Go WILD!!!!*


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 4, 2008)

laughing my ass off


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

MAN IF SHE CAT'CHES U IN THE ORCHARD' SHE GUNA BE PIST AT U LIKE THE NEIGHBOR FOKE'...........................SNIFF' SNIFF' IS THAT STEW'..........NOW S'CAT FOR SHE GETS HERE! GO ON S'CAT! CHARGING DA BUNNY~






S'CAT! LOL! GOOD MORN. SWEAT! TRY AND GET INTO THE J' IF YOU HAVE THE TIME THATS YES'TURD'AY DB.~TLB!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

My other account isn't working (can't login) so i created a new one and am subscribing to my favorite threads.... hello!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

Can u say who u are??? From the othier acct.! ??? I see yur on the boards so i will read up and try and guess. Lol db.~ will start with some reps so yur not scratched that bad!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

OK IMA TAKE HER DOWN THIS THUR'S, AND START UP 2 MORE... ME BLACK BERRY WIDOW, AND THE AK47! WILL CALL THEM HAG~7-8, CREATIVE HUH!?...OK HERE SHE IS COMING UP ON HER 11TH WK IN BLM.
SHE'S A WHITE WIDOW!






SPLASH GUARDS ON.............PURE PORN COMING!!! 
























MORE?................. "SAY PLEASE"  






























ALITTLE LOUDER..............! 






























NOT THAT LOUD.........!






























"ARE U LIMPING'...??? 






























LET ME KISS IT AND MAKE IT 'BETTER"......kiss-ass 
























I LIKE THIS PIC'... IT REMINDS ME OF WHEN WE SAY THE EARTH FROM THE MOON FOR THE FIRST TIME.. "OUTA THE DARKNESS" AND "GOD" SAID "LET THERE BE LIGHT"!!! AND THERE WAS, AND IT WAS BEAUTIFUL. THE WAY IT SHINES ON ME CANNABIS PLANT! AND IM NOT A RELIGOUS PERSON, BY ANY MEANS!... HOPE U ENJOYED YUR RIDE' 






  DB.~TLB!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 4, 2008)

kiss-ass Don't lie, the wheelchair is a front.......i know you walk on water! Water to wine......cannabis to 'GOD DAMN THATS FUCKIN SEXY!

Time for a smoke!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the stiffy your porn really does the trick


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

im all sticky now......


----------



## CaptainCalyx (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm on the juice starting tomorrow....and I will follow the directions verbatum..thank you


----------



## maddogg (Aug 6, 2008)

YO B YOU GROW THE BIGGEST G.O.A.T. SHIT , GIVE YOU BIG PROPSkiss-ass


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 7, 2008)

This is interesting. Apple Juice has natural sugars in it similar to molasses. The amount that is added is probably about the same amount of natural sugar that is in the molasses. Not sure about micronutrients or the potassium though. The plant looks really nice and the color is beautiful.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 7, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE!... LIKE I SAID THE HAG6 WAS GOING DOWN TODAY! 
A COUPLE NOTES, HER SMELL WAS CRAZY GOOD!, AND SHE WAS DENSE MORE LIKE INDICA THAN A SATIVA!, WITCH DID SURPRISE ME A BIT!
MINI~HARV. BIO'
11~WK'S 2~DYS'
APPLE JUICE GIVEN AT THE 100% "NO SUGER ADDED"~ STARTED IN THE SECOND WK. "AFTER FLOWERS, HAVE TAKEN HOLD"!!!
DOSE~ 1/2 CUP PER GAL. ALONG WITH NUTES EVERY 2-3 DYS.
HEIGHT, A BIT UNDER THE 3' MARK. AND WERE OFF! 

OK SOME SIZE UP PIC'S TO START!






A LITTLE TWIRL! FOR YA!


















AND HER TOP.







OK HERE'S SOME SHOTS OF HER' MAIN KOLA, THE DE`LEAFING AND MANICURE. 



















HER' FIRST RUN TO HANG... WILL CALL THIS "HANGER 1"! 






U GUESS'ED IT "HANGER 2"!  






A TOTAL OF 12 BRANCHES, 11~ HUNG, AND ONE BOX DRYED!.







OK SPLASH GUARDS'ES ON!...................  

FROM GREEN TO 50//50 TO "RED~ ENJOY! YUR ON THE "TLB"!


































































































TIME FOR A LITTLE HALF/ AND HALF!... 




































NOW FOR THE RED........BLOOD 'RED~  






























WERE ALMOST THERE!.... SOME CLOSE~UP! 





































I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE PATIENCE',,, BEEN HURTING ON THIS END!, TRYING TO GET CAUGHT UP, "LIKE IT WILL EVER COME!. JUST INSTALLED THE CARBON FILTER FOR THE 6" BLOWER... "WOW WAS THAT HEAVY AND PAINFULL"! SO IM TRYING TO GET FEELING BACK, AND WHEN I DO ITS' ON!!!.. I THOUGHT I WOULD LEAVE U WITH THIS PIC' AS A BIT OF A THANK YOU' ON THE PATIENCE PART! HOPE ALL ARE OK AND DOING FINE.... AND A GOOD EVE. TO ALL!







  DB.~TLB!   PUFF PUFF ................ PASS!


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 8, 2008)

!!!!!! i have nothing to say to you anymore! lol


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

I bet you could move that chair faster than I could run.... Now only if I could grow Like you man. Your shit is sick keep it up


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all! Pp' any way, cause i guess jd' and i arent talking! Lol 

and u can grow like me??? I kinda think u already are, have u look at yur j's lately?. May i sugguest a re~read of yur own! J' they realy are tops'!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HEY OUT THERE!... LIKE I SAID THE HAG6 WAS GOING DOWN TODAY!
> A COUPLE NOTES, HER SMELL WAS CRAZY GOOD!, AND SHE WAS DENSE MORE LIKE INDICA THAN A SATIVA!, WITCH DID SURPRISE ME A BIT!
> MINI~HARV. BIO'
> 11~WK'S 2~DYS'
> ...


 
Alright DB i'm getting tired of being scolded for you!!!

"What the hell are you doing to the USB port?". . . . . . . ."Great, you ruined another laptop!" . . . . . . . . "What are you doing?" . . . . . . . "Thats DB's porn isn't it?" . . . . . . . "Where's your Gallagher poncho?" . . . . . . . ."your sleeping on the couch!"

In short . . . . . . . .SEXXXXXXY!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks DB for the advice its been a while since I have read a journal so I think I will read Js,mareds and mine again.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 8, 2008)

amazing pics B. 

love the blood shots NICE.

i am considering using apple juice in hydro (DWC so not much to clog up) we shall see but you going to have to wait a while for the results,


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds good to me... I would like to see the results in a bit of hydro... But i have to stand up for e' since he's not been around... One of his biggest concerns was with the gumming up of the entire works, due to the sugers involved... Then he would say that for the hydro, they make over the counter stuff that is sim. To what the apple is doing... There i fought both side of it... E' would be proud..lol db.~tlb! 

we would have to rethink a couple things in the dose cat. But would be willing to help were needed anytime! Db.~


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 9, 2008)

i have sometime before i will use it, i have already discussed the use of apple in a DWC with Email, we both have said that DWC is probably the only hydro system capable of using apple with the nute solution, it is not pumped only aerated, so clogging should not be a problem, the only problem we can foresee is that the mix may rot or grow unwanted bacteria, but we will see.

I really hope Email get this crap sorted with RIU, his contributions to RIU have helped a lot of growers including me. 

we should try something to sway the hand of the administrator. i will think on this

i am now wondering if there is any other fruit which contains the same chemical make up, like pear's, star fruit or maybe cucumber.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought of beets today, seeing that we make suger from them as well. Its cheaper than the cane'... Some pages back is a table of contents on almost everything, and there ph break down for us... U will try and search for it.. It is very helpfull! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks the business Db, I hope it tastes as good as it looks.
Awesome pics.


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 10, 2008)

hey man your shit is awesome, would love if you could help me out in my journal
would be much appreciated


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't see any reason why apple juice would clog a flood and drain system. I did have a clog in the aero-cloner?? VV


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 10, 2008)

i don't think the email468 bullshit is going to get straightened out. 

sorry folks


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> i don't think the email468 bullshit is going to get straightened out.
> 
> sorry folks


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 10, 2008)

what happened


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> what happened


His old screen name won't work anymore.

Hey you should check this out!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing.html


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey DB. . . .. . . . I got 5 Blueberry seeds started and i'm thinking that i want to veg three of them with AJ? 

When I move them from the cups i figured i could start watering with 1/8 cup/gallon every watering. Slowly move it up until flowering where i'll start 1/2 cup/gallon with Nutes.


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> His old screen name won't work anymore.
> 
> Hey you should check this out!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing.html


 
i red the whole thing thing its awesome!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

You'll dig everyone on the TLB! 

How'd you like the pic's? We get a little of topic sometimes!!!!

BTW do you ever get off the damn comp??????? LOL


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

i am on vacation as of right now haha i have nothingto do butsit around with my wife and let my plants grow ahaha


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> i am on vacation as of right now haha i have nothingto do butsit around with my wife and let my plants grow ahaha


That'd be nice! ! !


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah does your celphone business evr give you breaks?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

Bw' i would only go with the apple in blm. The n~ is needed in the grow side... The apple is all about the blm. Side.~~~ db.~tlb!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Bw' i would only go with the apple in blm. The n~ is needed in the grow side... The apple is all about the blm. Side.~~~ db.~tlb!


right, but i figured i'll have plenty of nutes in the soil i have for veg, but i was interested in seeing the effects if any.. . . . maybe you uncovered something great! Maybe stored energy or some shit. . . i dunno.

~~~TLB~~~

ps.....HHM started a "group" TLB. . .um...yeah you need to look into that.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

I JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT IT... MY PIMP HAND MUST BE GETTING WEAK IF I CANT EVEN KEEP ONE OF MY STABLE "BITCH'S" IN LINE! LOL! JUST HIT IT! AND I ALSO NOTICED, THERE WERE NO RAMPS AT THE NEW "MARY" CONDO'S ON THE BLUFF! JUST THAT ONE I THOUGHT WAS A RAMP... STILL LOOKING TRYING TO SEE WERE IT GOES...??? DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT IT... MY PIMP HAND MUST BE GETTING WEAK IF I CANT EVEN KEEP ONE OF MY STABLE "BITCH'S" IN LINE! LOL! JUST HIT IT! AND I ALSO NOTICED, THERE WERE NO RAMPS AT THE NEW "MARY" CONDO'S ON THE BLUFF! JUST THAT ONE I THOUGHT WAS A RAMP... STILL LOOKING TRYING TO SEE WERE IT GOES...??? DB.~TLB!


oh I had plans for that pic!!! But ended up using it to play with blazzin, as far as the ramp at me high rise.. I got a come along hooked up, we just have to hook to your chair and hoist ya up!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

Some body needs to hit up the rating box on the top of the page and get this one full blocks!! I cant already voted and I don't see how any thread started by db isint rated as excellent!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 11, 2008)

okdoky
+rate








+rate


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

there we go, that looks better... Only four lil blocks just didnt seem right to me! Db prolly could care less. but didnt seem right.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the bus pass..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for coming along! The tlb is growing!! More help for all of us!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 11, 2008)

well I don't know how helpful I am unless ya need help with a good giggle...
but have fun trying an learning... btw anybody try fishing thc out of da lake 
yet.... I mean I always read flush it but well this is getting to be a little rediculas...
or is it a baptizm???
if thats da case I can bring da wine


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive been trying but I cant seem to find him!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 11, 2008)

.....................................
splash


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

lmao!!!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

ahahhahhahaah


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

You all are so funny!!!... Forgot i was still logged on before jr. Slacked the leash! Lol just love the little man... He's sitting hear trying to wined a yo yo~ tounge is being bit By the teeth... We all know this helps with consintration!,,, and coloring... Wait he's pulled up a chair next to me and is still going at the yo yo! News at 11'..................he cant get it to catch. So he prob' is thinking dam this string is long.... Now the cat is wearing it like a bandanna... Better go save the cat! Db.~


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 12, 2008)

damn you have to love the ppl on this forum...i read this thread because its so damn funny,like how B can just have fun about his weelie chair,and mrsmcgreggor that fucking bunny is funny as fuck..i love u guys u make my life that much more happyer thanks..peace


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 12, 2008)

Anytime.... Yur on the tlb.!!! And isn't that really the way to go about it... Life is stuffy enough already.!!! And way too! Serious ... I think were all on the same page here. We refuse to give in to the ant hill rat race.!!! Db~tlb! 

so how is summer going in the lvn. Still rem. 120 and being a box boy! Got my ass chewed for pushing to many carts, manager told me to slack it when its that hot.... "i was like .......ok???" lol! Ahhh to be 16 again!
"not"


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn... I just read the whole damn thread... lol good read

You guys may be some crazy mo-fo's, but thats why I was able to read it all with out falling asleep lol

Any way...

DWC with AJ..

Saw it mentioned only a couple of times, with no real conclusion.... 

Any updates from anybody trying applejuice in there DWC hydro setup?

I have a micro DWC setup, and was planning on using "SWEET", an additive that... well I guess it does what the apple juice is doing with your guy's plants.. But if I can skip the middle man, not to mention the uppricing, and go straight to the source (a source) applejuice... then why not.. no?

But these are my first indoor girls, and don't want to screw things up now.. I'm all for experimenting, and I have done a few things with my grow.... but chancing a bacteria craze in my rez is a scary thought.

For anybody wanting to follow along with my grow, the link is in my sig.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 12, 2008)

The talks of using it in the dwc has just begun, but popular op' say's that there is no reason that we "cant'... Any help on this, anytime.! Ive scribed to the journal in your sig. The tlb' will follow! Seeing its worth the read and a very nice set up! Db.~tlb!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 12, 2008)

i will be trying apple juice on one of my plants in DWC. but it will be some time as i have just switched to flowering.

and i agree with B. nice micro set-up.

hay B. i am thinking of leaving RIU.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 12, 2008)

Yur reasons are ur own... I do know were to find u correct. ???


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by my little grow guys, it's much appreciated, and you can count me in with the AJ revolution =]

As soon as I get a jug of all natural no sugar added AJ from the store, I will start adding a little at a time to just one of my 2 tubs, and compare them as they grow... and the smoke =]

Wish me luck guys, and you know I'll be coming on here with updates from time to time.
.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

That would be great to help in the support of the thread. But also ima be in the j' with u. Thats a nice op'.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Anytime.... Yur on the tlb.!!! And isn't that really the way to go about it... Life is stuffy enough already.!!! And way too! Serious ... I think were all on the same page here. We refuse to give in to the ant hill rat race.!!! Db~tlb!
> 
> so how is summer going in the lvn. Still rem. 120 and being a box boy! Got my ass chewed for pushing to many carts, manager told me to slack it when its that hot.... "i was like .......ok???" lol! Ahhh to be 16 again!
> "not"


lol..yeah its hot as hell here. and hard to keep temps down..yeah i've been trying to take life alil easyer and enjoy it..you no the lil things..i bet up north is real nice right now ill go 1 day...any how thanks to all for being so kind..peace


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 13, 2008)

So I'm checking out my buds today and on my plant I've been flushing with just Water - Clearex - & Apple Juice (Martinelli's) I saw some clear juice on one of my Calyxes. On further examination I see quite a few little liquid droplets is what I would call them. They are dark in color unlike Trichs. Anyway I decided to pinch one of them and to my surprise it was gooey. This led me to get a little on my finger and touch it to my tongue (Sorry I'm a man) and It is like sweet sweet candy !!! WTF???? I'm @ 1/2 cup per gallon and I'm pulling her on Friday. I'm going to try and get some clear pics for all of you. Crazy Sugary Goodness !! 


BTW....DB your plants are looking amazing as always !!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok guys... today was my official day of apple juicing =]

I'm exactly 1 week and 1 day into flowering... I filled both tubs with water/nutes.. and 1/4 cup of apple juice in each rez =]

Oh shit... just as I was typing this out I realized that I got a bit carried away and put apple juice in both tubs... but I was only going to put it in one to have a side by side comparison

Oh well... no harm done... I'll try to remember next time lol
Peace

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet bro!!! You def. won't regret it!! I'm glad your doing a side by side!!! You should do the AJ on the weaker looking plants!!! Then you will really know!

 ~~TLB


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 15, 2008)

I just harvested my First Plant tonight. Used apple juice @ 3 weeks into Flower. Check out my first grow link.

Peace and Thanks DB. AJ is King !!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

*Where Is That Guy When Ya Want Em???*
*Ummm THC???? *
*How Come They Are always so pickey how *
*ya feed it to em???*


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

lol at the mrs!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

*I love the loop eared side of the family...*
*they always got everything handed to em..*


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

spoiled rotten is what I have always believed!! lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you heard from da guy???
I know he put in some long hours on his clones
so is pretty tired I suppose....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea he wanted me to let everyone know he would be away for a bit.. between the new carbon filter and the clones he is in hurtsville! I hope he is actually taking it easy! his grow doesn't really allow for him to recover!! he is harvesting like every 30 min!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

That sound like him....
well tell em to kick back an relax
cuz da bunnys been waitting for em....
waited in da weeds you can even tell em....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

well I dont actualy talk to him per say, as much as email and pm... have number but I tend not to call people here, specially if they have families and what not... just dont want to disturb anyone..


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

diddo................big ol woops
the realized it was closer to ditto. lmao VV
*DITTO*

*Thanks VV...*


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 16, 2008)

Had to read that one twice, thought you meant dildo, the realized it was closer to ditto. lmao VV


----------



## maddogg (Aug 16, 2008)

kiss-ass





that pic is just the ones that I saved for a little pornbetter get to  so that I can  chill


----------



## maddogg (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry guys.. but it looks like I'm out of the Applejuice revolution =[
I'm not saying that it was the Applejuice that caused it, but it is my main suspect, and I don't want to take any more chances... any ideas or tips welcome. Right now they are kicking back in a regiment of pure ph'd water and h2o2 for at least 24 hours.














If there are any DWC or any other kind of hydro growers that had good results with the applejuice, please get back with me.. in case I did something wrong. 

Thanks.. and wish me luck

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Well crap fest...!!!  not happy to see this... So if anything is needed, to aid in the recovery, hit me! Db.~tlb! 

What were the apple's used. "tree~ or juice" from store?
What was the exact dose of the apple per g' "please" i need this info for the logs' if u dont mind! So please try and put up as much as poss.!

And i would like to thank you for taking part in this!!! Very very much!

Now lets get the op's recovered~ and u back online! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't worry about it B, It looks like I got to them in time and they are already doing well as though nothing had happened.. I will be starting them back up again on nutes tonight.

I don't regret the experiment though.. I love to experiment and know that most experiments don't work out... but the ones that do, make it all worth it. =]

The first time I fed them was at a half cup per gal. 3 days later, I did the same... I'm already looking into what could have caused such a change and the only thing I can come up with is that, since they are drinking a lot, the levels in the tubs get low between check ups.. the lower levels and extra sugar would make it easy for bacteria and other nastiest to take hold. 

Maybe if I had a larger rez. with more aeration and lower temps, but for now apple juice just isn't for small scale hydro grows..... Just a theory for now... More experimentation is needed =]

But at least we have all gained a bit more knowledge.

One more thing to add is that I'm using PureBlend Pro flowering nutes which are 99% organic. If I were to use chemical nutes with a bit of h2o2 in conjunction with the apple juice, then maybe I can keep the rez stable... like I said more experimentation is necessary.
.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Agreed!................... ??? 
Was the res, topped or changed each time! ???
By looking at the pic's were in the beg. Of blm. Yur thoughts as a flush run out for the last bit, 10-12 days, or less. Run the water or clearex, and then maybe the last 5... Days! Right b4 this happens! ???

Yur thoughts! ????

Am sorry for picking yur brain, but i need yur input... I hope this was expected...seeing yur one of the first to go here!~ and thank you again!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck to your controled experiment and please share your results it would be interesting.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

@ cc.~ im personaly on about the 7-8 run of this, and for soil' is working crazzy good! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Agreed!................... ???
> Was the res, topped or changed each time! ???
> By looking at the pic's were in the beg. Of blm. Yur thoughts as a flush run out for the last bit, 10-12 days, or less. Run the water or clearex, and then maybe the last 5... Days! Right b4 this happens! ???
> 
> ...


Both tubs were changed... but I'm sure after the first feeding, the bacteria had been established... changing the rez may have brought down there numbers just as it was taking hold. Of course the tubs were not completely cleaned out between changing, so bacteria was still present on the sides, bottom, netcups, roots, air stone... well you get the idea... Introducing fresh nutes and sugar (appljuice), gave the established bacteria just what it needed to take hold and thrive... good thing I got to it before it did any damage.

Applejuice with water during flushing is still a possibility, and something I will try... I'll just keep extra vigilant. Since there will be no nutes... just water. Bacteria will have less of a chance to take hold.. that and I will be able to add some h2o2 lowering the risk of bacteria further..

I'll keep you guys updated when I flush... I'm only 2 weeks into flowering, so it will be awhile... stay tuned. =]

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh! Ya! Im scribed for the ride~ on the journal!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you think that using the H202 with the AJ could keep the Bacteria down? Then no more bubble baths?


 ~~TLB


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes I do waffles, but since I'm using mostly organic nutes... h2o2 will kill off the beneficial bacteria as well.... for any body out there using non-organic nutes in dwc.. should try out the applejuice with h2o2... and see how it goes... I have a good feeling it would have better results then mine.... how ever I still have the flushing option.
.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Yes I do waffles, but since I'm using mostly organic nutes... h2o2 will kill off the beneficial bacteria as well.... for any body out there using non-organic nutes in dwc.. should try out the applejuice with h2o2... and see how it goes... I have a good feeling it would have better results then mine.... how ever I still have the flushing option.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 
See from what i read i was under the impression that if you don't use to much it won't effect to the good bacteria and actually helped them thrive.

 ~~TLB


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think so... h2o2 could help the plants.. but will kill any single cell organism... in fact the plant will get some damage too, but nothing major and will gain more benefits from the higher oxygen levels.

Ever gurgled h2o2?
It will fizz and sting under your tongue and stuff... it's killing off most living tissue (that is were the sting comes from) You'll be fine.. but any living micro organisms are dead.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 19, 2008)

wolfman zen: i am in DWC using ionic nutes, i have a couple of questions for you.

1 what was your res temp.

2 is your res completely light tight

i am thinking of using apple/j as a flush, if you treat the res with h202 24 hour before adding the a/j that would kill all bacteria and give a clean start (i know you can not becuse of your nutes) i am just thinking aloud, 

i have 4 oxy pot style DWC's i will be tring it in 1 when the time comes.

hope the plants pick up. O and thank you it may have been a set back for you but i am greatful for your input as this is something i will look out for. i would REP+ but i must spread the love first.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 20, 2008)

hey guys, i know youre talking about hydro stuff (way over my head)
but i am trying this applejuice experiment with my two girls. i am putting in applejuice along with molasses and let me tell you, these plants smell like pineapples. i have one question though, since this thread is 43 pages long and i dont want to spend 2 hours looking through it, did the apple juice affect the # of trichomes? if so, what did they look like (page ref would help me out)
thanks guys


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

well I to dont feel like going through the thread to find post.. but i can tell you the aj in dbs case seems to have helped with getting more trich! he has them on the fn stalk!!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 20, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> wolfman zen: i am in DWC using ionic nutes, i have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1 what was your res temp.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the rez temps, but the cab temps mover from high 70's to mid 80's and in the hottest of days it gets in the mid 90's (rare) and didn't happen during the experiment... So I'm assuming the rez gets a bit under what ever the cap temp is.

The rez is light tight.. though I'm sure there may be some slight light leeks via the netpots, but doubt it's any significant, and I have never had a problem before.

I like the idea of using h2o2 before flushing to kill off anything lingering... then giving them a flush with some appljuice and will try it myself.. lets cross our fingers and see how it goes.

.


_________________
 The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

orange shovel cagrower said:


> hey guys, i know youre talking about hydro stuff (way over my head)
> but i am trying this applejuice experiment with my two girls. I am putting in applejuice along with molasses and let me tell you, these plants smell like pineapples. I have one question though, since this thread is 43 pages long and i dont want to spend 2 hours looking through it, did the apple juice affect the # of trichomes? If so, what did they look like (page ref would help me out)
> thanks guys


i did notice more trich's.! U can see this if u surf the porn...! A realy good exp. Of this is me last harv. In the j'... One plant was on it longer and it can plainly be seen in the pic's that she has more trich's!... Othier plants are same strain.! U will notice a sweeter smell and end result taste! More to the dam thats pungent side!!! The trich's looked to me to be the large var. That carries the mother load of the thc. There name eludes me right now. Db.~tlb!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 20, 2008)

And besides it taste good. VV


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

i has come to this.

thank you all here , you have help me a lot. there have been some great times on here but due to a communication breakdown. i will be leaving,

i don't feel a valid member of RIU any more i have been told my views are pointless. and that the mod's here don't care about the user's of this site.

if you don't believe me read these


i don't think this thread will last

can we not have a say anymore


Thanks again for your help and support. the Users of RIU i hold you in deep regard.

out


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

Bye the way dirtbag, that is the same kind of foaming action I got the one time I added Mollases to my res, back in Sept. of 06. I was so new I didn't have a journal. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Did someone say apple juice?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 25, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE~ TRYING TO GET AN UPDATE TO EVERYONE... THE JUNGLE IS CRAZY.! :blink: AND SOMTHING HAS BEEN EATING ME POPCORN TRAIL OUT..  
I ALSO HAVE HOUSE GUEST, AND THERE STAYING IN THE PC ROOM... SO THAT HAS ALSO BEEN PART OF THE MIA'....
BLAH!....BLAH!.......................BLAH! kiss-assITS TIME 
FOR PORN~! OH!
HAG 6 WHITE WIDOW
CLONE~ 2 WKS 5DYS~ EB AND FLOW










GRO.~ 2 WKS 3 DAYS (GOLDEN GROW GROW') 10-10-12~ POWDER WORM CAST.
TEA! "HOME MADE"










BLM.~ 11TH WK. HARVESTED SHOT IS AT 3WKS IN AFTER THE APPLE HAD BEGUN!





6" POT "NOT THE KIND U SMOKE" ................STONER' GEES' 
DIET~
GOLDEN GROW BLM.~ 7-19-14 ~ WATERED 1/2 GAL. EVERY 2-3 DAYS! FULL STR.
INDONESIAN BAT GUANO.~ .5-12-.2 ~ GIVEN AT WK 3 AND WK 6 @ 1 TSP PER 1/2 GAL. ON TOP OF REGULAR NUTES. ALSO AS A HOMEMADE TEA!
APPLE JUICE "WALLY MARTS" 100% NO SUGER ADDED~ GIVEN WITH EVERY OTHIER WATERING ALONG WITH NUTES @ A 1/2 CUP PER GAL. TOTAL USED STARTING FROM SECOND WK OF BLM. TO HARV. = APPROX. 3 CUPS
NOTE'~ WHEN THE GUANO AND OR THE MOLASSES'ES WAS USED THE APPLE WAS LEFT OUT OF THAT WATERING. SEEMED TO ME TO BE WAY TO MUCH IN THE MIX! ALSO THERE WERE A COUPLE OF WATERINGS THAT WERE JUST NUTES~! THE ONLY TIME SHE GOT STRAIGHT WATER WAS FOR HER LAST SUPPER!
I THINK THAT SHOULD CATCH US UP A BIT... IF THERE IS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM. OK~ SHE HARVESTED ME 36 GRAMS OF SOME VERY NICE "SMOOTH" WIDOW! AND YES THE SAME RESULTS AS THE LAST... "WOW" IM ON TO SOMETHING!  
SOME DRY KOLA SHOTS' "GOTTA LOVE SHRINKAGE" 










I KEEP ME STUFF IN JARS' AND I LIKE IT ON THE DRY SIDE!

























SOME KOLA~EG'















THESE NEXT SHOTS I THOUGHT WERE REALY GOOD! THE KOLA AND THEN A KILLA ZOOM!
ON DA KOLA'




















IF I LEFT ANYTHING OUT "JUST START YELLING AT ME" SNIFFLE'~ :Cry: 

DB.~TLB!


----------

